# [LPF] Tower of the Black Pearl (DM: Deuce Traveler)



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2013)

*Name*: _Tower of the Black Pearl_
*Description*: A Living Pathfinder Aquatic Adventure for Level 1 Characters
- Players should end up at Level 2
*Dungeon Master*: Deuce Traveler
*Judge*: TBD
*Start Date*: 5 February 2013

*Player Characters*:

1. Lightfeather, Human (Goti) Ranger (Guide) played by             [MENTION=6704731]Gorgon Heap[/MENTION]
Starting XP: 0, Starting GP: 44.68gp
Ending XP: 2452, Ending GP: 43.68gp

2. Dimb'antar Thuk, Half-Orc Barbarian played by             [MENTION=6705164]Grayn[/MENTION]
Starting XP: 0, Starting GP: 12.5gp
Ending XP: 2452, Ending GP: 11.5gp

3. Garadh, Human Fighter played by             [MENTION=11368]Khisanth the Ancient[/MENTION]
Starting XP: 1263, Starting GP: 0gp
Ending XP: 3625, Ending GP: -0.01gp

4. Cid Korvair, Human Fighter played by             [MENTION=6705220]Red Knight[/MENTION]
Starting XP: 0, Starting GP: 150gp
Ending XP: 912, Ending GP: 150gp

*Encounters*
[sblock]
Tower of the Black Pearl Entrance, guarded by 3 sleeping pirates and a DC 15 Locked Trapdoor.  Party broke down door, which resulted in 2 more pirates wandering in. (EL 2, 600xp)

Fight with Fetishes along Broken Stairs.  Party avoided falling into the gap during the fight, but when injured herself trying to cross after. (EL 2, 600xp)

Three pirates guarding the entrance past the portal.  (EL 2, 600xp)

Pirates and Blade Trap. (EL 3, 800xp)

Boatman (El 1/2, 200xp)

Snakes and Flooding Waters at Shrine (EL 3, 800xp)

Calculating Time-Based XP for 5 February to 12 Aug: 762 1302
[/sblock]

*Treasure*
[sblock]
First Pirates at Balcony:
- 20gp, 80sp

In Secret Room
- Bowl worth 25gp
- Five vessels each worth 25gp
-- Total: 150gp

From Savage Quinn
- Journal: Quest Item
- Masterwork Rapier (320gp worth)

In Trap Room
- Masterwork Chain Shirt (250gp worth)

In Sarcophagus
- Crown, 50gp worth
- Two Rubies, Quest Items, 80gp each
- Tattered Robe ?
- Skull ?

Shrine
- Black Pearl, 2000gp worth

Total: 2952.5?
[/sblock]

*Consumables Used*
[sblock]
Lightfeather
- 4 arrows
- 1gp to boatman
Garadh
- 50' Hemp Rope
- 1cp to boatman
Thuk
- 1gp to boatman
[/sblock]

*Tavern Thread Hook*
The local city guard of Venza has a reputation for professionalism unmatched by most of its peers. However, every organization has its exceptions, and one of those has just stumbled into the Dunn Wright Inn. The slovenly and slight-overweight Corporal Murphy half-stumbles, half-charges into the establishment and heads right for the bar. He orders up a shot of something vile, downs it in one swift gulp, and then slams the drink back onto the flat surface of the bar table with a dull cracking sound. He orders a beer, then peers out into the crowd. ”Darn it, I don’t recognize any of you yahoos, but I heard this is the place to go find adventurers of daring-do! There’s trouble brewing and no one will believe and do something about it. I’m looking for a handful of hardy adventurers willing to give a pack of crusty old pirates a few lengths of metal in the gullet. I need some locals willing to take on the legendary Tower of Sezrakan.” He gives another hard look at the crowd from over the rim of his mug, almost daring someone to laugh.

And laugh some might. The tower is a children’s tale. Hundreds of years ago, it was the home to Sezrakan the Elder, a mage of great renown who cherished his privacy. What became of the mage is a mystery; one day he simply vanished and never returned, and his tower disappeared into the depths off the coast of Venza. Different stories speak of Sezrakan’s fate, each tale more outlandish than the last. Children are often put to sleep with stories about how the tower spire appears off the coast only once every decade or so, during nights shrouded in fog. Each story does share one similar aspect, however; that a great black, magical pearl powers the magic of the tower, protected by deadly traps and guardians.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2013)

Corporal Murphy grabs another drink then walks to the backroom, his volunteers in tow.  "Ok, here's the score.  Some local pirates are looking to enter the tower tonight.  They found an old diary that predicts the tides and when the spire should be revealed again.  Now, I know the location, and I really don't care what treasures you keep once you get in there.  I just don't want that crew to profit from this little venture of theirs.  The lot of thems are bastards and we'll all have a harder time of it if they get rich off this scheme of theirs and can actually afford decent gear to finance their lust for violence.  I have a boat and know the way.  The deal is that I get you there and you beat them to the pearl.  Keep it if you want, but if you do run into the pirate called Savage Quenn I want you to take him down and get the diary on him.  You get me the diary, and I get you back to shore, no questions asked."


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 5, 2013)

Cid gathers his gear before following the Corporal to the back of the inn. "A thief. Yes I suppose an agent of the shadows would do as well."  He looks to the man with a bit of concern on his face.


----------



## Grayn (Feb 6, 2013)

"Smack some pirates around, you want some book and we get whatever we find?" Thuk looked at the Corporal skeptically. "Hmph, I suppose I can handle that."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2013)

"Yes, all I want is the book.  I'm sorry that I can't offer you anything up front, but I'm just a working stiff and don't have a full purse like some.  Still, if ya wan't to go to the Mystic Pearl with coin you have on hand before you start out, that's fine with me.  Keep in mind you'll be dealing with both pirates and water, so bring what you think might be appropriate.  I'm heading to the docks to get my boat ready.  Meet up with me at the waterfront after sundown."  With that, Corporal Murphy leaves.

OOC: Alright, we're just about ready to start.  If you have any purchases you want to make, please do so in the next 24 hours.  I'll be posting that you're leaving for the spire via skiff on tomorrow's update.


----------



## Grayn (Feb 7, 2013)

Thuk finds a seat on one of the benches while he waits to meet the Corporal at the docks. As he packs a small pipe, he hums a what sounds like some sort of shanty. He begins to sing quietly to himself, as he quickly does the nimble work with his large hands.

When Thuks about, going to town,
He’ll throw mug o’ ale or one mo’ grog down.
But don’t expect him happy o’ wit’ a big smile,
It ain’t but a minute before he’s pushin’ off the piles.

Well, stand him up, sit him down, send ‘em out again.
Four bells, six bells, gone before eighth sound,
Heave line! Pull the brow, fear the briny’s bane;
No rest till the next, port bound again.

He pops the full pipe into his mouth and lights the tobacco with a candle from a table.  He continues to hum while he smokes his pipe.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2013)

The party completes their preparations and heads to the docks, where they find Corporal Murphy preparing a large skiff for sail.  It looks as if it had seen better decades, but he assures you that it's sea worthy.  You pile on board and he casts off just as a strange fog begins to settle over the waters, obscuring the bay.  "See?  I told you!  This is the night!"  He looks positively giddy as he puts away his oars and opens the sail.  The craft glides out into choppy waters.

It seems to take nearly an hour of fighting the currents, but at last you begin to make out a spindle-shaped structure through the darkness and fog.  It pokes forth slightly from the water.  As you approach you notice another boat tethered to it.  "Watch yourselves in there.  It looks like they beat us to it."

The tower rises from the sea like something out of a fairy tale.  And yet, it must be real, for waves lap at it just as they lap at the planks of your skiff.  Snarling gargoyles crown the four corners of the tower, peering from coral-encrusted battlements.  More worrisome than the eldritch tower or the snarling gargoyles is the worn longboat moored on the far side of the tower, which the corporal already pointed out.  The deck of the longboat is empty, though it is hooked to a circular balcony with a tall wall.  The balcony seems to be the only way to get onto the tower.  The lip of the balcony wall is just above head-level, though Corporal Murphy gets close enough for you to be able to pull yourselves over without much trouble if you choose to do so.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 8, 2013)

Garadh is a bit skeptical of the boat, but he's seen much worse in his days on Venza's docks.

Upon arrival, he looks carefully at the balcony, checking if the stone is still in good shape and able to support a person's weight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2013)

Garadh tugs at the stone wall in silence.  It seems to have been made from some kind of stone consisting of seashells but seeming to be similar to limestone.  It is quite sturdy and Garadh has no problems with grip.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 8, 2013)

"I suppose a more seaworthy ship was too much to ask for." Cid stats flatly before climbing aboard.

As  the poor old skiff ventures into the fog bank Cid unconsciously rubs  his shoulder but grips one of his many chakrams as the other ship and  tower come into view. "Impressive." He whispers loudly.

Cid watches Garadh intently as he reaches out to grab the stonewall. "Well let's see what she has to offer. Also." He pauses for a moment as he gathers his equipment. "Do you know or at least have an idea of where this book you want is?" Cid asks Corporal Murphy before standing.


----------



## Grayn (Feb 8, 2013)

Thuk sits in the back of the skiff.  He listens to the others grumble about the condition of the boat, but he's seen and been on worse.  

The tower comes into view.  "As many times as I've traveled these waters, how did I miss this structure?" Thuk asks no one in particular.  But, the tower is not what holds his attention.  Its the longboat made off to the tower. He figures its the pirate's boat before the Corporal states the same. 

He rolls onto the seawall following Cid and Garadh. As he straightens his gear, he looks back at the empty longboat, listening for the Corporals answer to Cid's question.

"We might want to check out their boat. See if anyones there."


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 9, 2013)

Garadh nods to Thuk. “Yes, I think we should check it out.” He pulls himself up onto the balcony and walks toward the longboat, gesturing for the others to follow.

Garadh approaches the longboat cautiously, looking and listening for any surprises.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 9, 2013)

Cid, in anticipation of trouble, draws a kukri and a chakram as he watches the enemy longboat closely, noting every movement.

[sblock=Action]Perception: 1d20+6=15[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2013)

Cid and Garadh signal for the corporal to move the boat closer, deciding to check things out before moving in.  And it is a good thing, too.  Cid notices the remnants of an apple core at the bottom of the boat, and from the fresh look of it someone had recently finished their snack.  Alerted by this, Garadh lifts himself up partway to the balcony, just enough to peer over the lip of the balcony wall.  

Garadh
[sblock]
Laying nearby are three nearly asleep pirates with a couple of mini-kegs in between them.  Although you're approach has not alerted them yet, they are lying in between you and the door into the tower.  The balcony is thin, and there will not be enough room for two fighting men to stand abreast of each other.
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 12, 2013)

Garadh lowers himself (quietly) back into the boat and puts a finger to his lips. 

He says softly to the others, "There are pirates on the other side of the balcony. They look pretty drunk -- but I don't think we have room to stand on the balcony and fight, if they turn out to be more awake than they look."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2013)

Corporal Murphy answers in a close whisper, "I can get you close to the balcony so you can slip over.  If you want, I can also try to get you onto the other side so you can hit them from the rear or two sides.  Up to you lads."


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 13, 2013)

"We could wait until their asleep and dispatch them quietly." Cid offers to Garadh and Thuk.

At the mention of surrounding the pirates, Cid looks to the Corporal. "Surrounding them would be helpful as well."

[sblock=OOC]Unless I'm mistaken we're missing [MENTION=6704731]Gorgon Heap[/MENTION].[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Feb 13, 2013)

"Can you two hide on the ledge while the Corporal circles around and drops me off? I could get their attention while yous flank 'em and attack their backsides." Thuk offered.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2013)

"They'd have to hang on the ledge.   With their gear.  If they slip, it'll be into the drink they go."


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 14, 2013)

Cid shacks his head in the negative before replying. "Hanging from the ledge of the boat is not something I would suggest." Cid looks around visible frustrated. "We have three options. Sneak past the drunken guards, attack them head on, or wait them out to succumb to their ale's call to slumber then remove them."


----------



## Grayn (Feb 14, 2013)

"Hmph, I don't sneak." says the big half-orc "Lets just take them down."


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 15, 2013)

“I agree with Thuk - a direct approach is better.” Garadh turns to Murphy. “Should we try to arrest them rather than just going in to kill?”


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2013)

Murphy whispers back, "Up to you.  If you capture them I'll bring them back to the docks and haul them in.  Most likely each has a warrant on 'em.  But if they are killed I doubt anyone will miss the cutthroats much."

With the consensus being to stay together and be dropped off on the opposite side of the drunken sailors, Corporal Murphy maneuvers the vessel and brings you to the other side, holding his skiff steady enough for you to climb over the ledge.  He waves silently to you as he struggles to maintain the position of his ship.  Your group decides to split up and move on the pirates from both sides, hoping to use the element of surprise.

OOC: You can only move along single file.  State who is at the head of each flanking maneuver and who is following which leads.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Feb 15, 2013)

OOC: Whoa! I was checking the Dunn Wright thread every day waiting for somebody to tell me this was starting and where to go. I only found out when I got an auto-email that Red Knight mentioned me somewhere. I'm at work - I need to read and catch up.


----------



## Grayn (Feb 15, 2013)

OOC: @_*Gorgon Heap*_, Hah! That's what you get falling asleep at the pub.  You miss the boat!  But, you haven't missed much.  We are still outside the tower.

"I don't care if they give up and swim back to shore, but if they get in my way, they will taste my sword. Garadh and Cid should go up first.  We will go around to the other side and I will lift Lightfeather over the side.  She can start using that bow while I climb up."


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Feb 15, 2013)

Lightfeather had merely drifted silently along with the group to this point. An experienced silent warrior from a stoic people, she'd had little to say and and merely did her part by keeping her sharp eyes alert. "I will not simply kill them in their sleep, but if they waken and appear to fight - or shout and give us away - I will strike." She nods at Thuk and waits for the massive half-orc to hoist her atop the wall.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 16, 2013)

A slight smile makes its way across Cid's face as he prepares to climb aboard the enemy longboat. "Ready if you are." He says as he looks over the group.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2013)

The boat was empty, with the crew drinking at the balcony.  Corporal Murphy dropped off the adventurers on the other side of the spire's circular balcony and Garadh and Cid crept carefully around its pathway, with the others slightly behind them.  The group was nearly upon the drunken and half-awake pirates when the ocean suddenly grew more still.

OOC: Need stealth checks from Garadh and Cid.

Just a quick break down for those that don't know how to do some of the tricks on this board.  The interface is easy enough once you learn it.  For colored text, just put the following format before each quotation.  [ c o l o r = r e d ] , but remove the spaces when you type the color you want in.  End a quote with [ / c o l o r ] without the spaces to end the color command.  So if I was going to do as I typed above it would look like this though use a different color such as sienna, skyblue, orange and so on.

To make a block of information in which one can hide extraneous information, such as combat stats, use what is called sblocks via the [ s b l o c k ] command and the [ / s b l o c k ] end prompt, but put a title before it such as Stats or Mini-Stats.  Sblocks can be also used for me to put information only to be read by a certain character or characters.  Or maybe an out of character message for the actual players.  It might look like this:

Those new to sblocks 
[sblock]
This is what an sblock looks like.  when done proper.  Just do a reply to quote to my message to locate the code in which it was done.
[/sblock]

For your stats, I am fine with mini-stats dealing only with your combat info as it would help me avoid having to dig up your character sheets on Living Pathfinder.  It will also help yourself with a short reference in case the site is down.  Put mini-stats in sblock format.  I only need them during combat or if it seems we might approach combat, so don't feel you have to put them in all the time.

For Out of Character messages, just type in OOC and your message in the PbP posts.  Try to keep it after your in character (IC) actions so I can keep it all separated.  

For rolls, the ENWorld system is still down so use Invisible Castle.  You can link your rolls using the [ u r l ] prompt and [ / u r l ] end prompt, of course without spaces.  Like so:

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/


----------



## Grayn (Feb 16, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> For Out of Character messages, just type in OOC and your message in the PbP posts.  Try to keep it after your in character (IC) actions so I can keep it all separated.




OOC: Oops, rookie mistake.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2013)

OOC: No worries.  You're colored text served as a decent divider of IC and OOC comments.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 16, 2013)

Cid makes his way over the railing slowly but sneaking isn't his strong suit as he bumps the side of the balcony.

[sblock=Action]Stealth 1d20-2=13[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2013)

OOC: You're not in the longboat.  You're on the balcony.   Your shoe squeaked.  They didn't hear.  Garadh's turn.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 17, 2013)

Garadh tries to move silently along the balcony, too...but he's not especially good at it.


Stealth 1d20+0 = 7


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2013)

Perhaps it is his rushed and awkward movements, or just chance that causes the pirate to turn his head at the right time and stare straight at him before giving a warning.  Whatever the case, Garadh is less than stealthy as he makes his approach and one pirate screams out in alarm as he and his comrades pull out cutlasses and daggers to meet your attack.

OOC: Garadh and Cid have closed with two of the pirates and have initiative due to the pirates' drunken states.  The third pirate is in between and readies a dagger to throw.  Don't worry about rolling initiative for this particular combat.  Just declare actions and make your rolls on invisible castle.  Garadh and Cid are the only ones in melee.  The other PCs will have to make their attacks at range.


----------



## Grayn (Feb 17, 2013)

Thuk grabs Lightfeather around the waist and heaves the Ranger up towards the ledge. After he sees she is safely over the side, he reaches up and starts to climb over the rail.

OOC: I am figuring my strength is adequate for lifting her up, but if I need to roll just let me know.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2013)

OOC: I'm not sure how much more clear I can make this.  You are all already on the balcony.  Not one of you is on a boat, thinking of being on a boat, or being in any danger of being on a boat.  You are all on a balcony facing several bloodthirsty pirates.  You may continue to grab Lightfeather around the waist and throw her on top of the ledge, but all you would be doing is wasting your combat round and endangering Lightfeather, since right now her feet are planted on a firm balcony and she is most likely trying to shoot a pirate.


----------



## Grayn (Feb 17, 2013)

Thuk pulls an oddly curved, multi-bladed item from his cloak.  He raises the hunga munga and throws it at the pirate closest to him with a clear shot.

1d20+2=22


OOC: Sorry, thought we were still flanking.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2013)

Thuk's blade flies true, burying itself into the pirate nearest him.

OOC: [MENTION=6705164]Grayn[/MENTION] , roll for damage.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 18, 2013)

Garadh swings his flail at the nearest pirate, a powerful downward strike aimed at the pirate's head.


1d20+4 = 23

If that hits (probably!), damage:

1d8+6 = 8

EDIT: That was a Power Attack.


----------



## Grayn (Feb 18, 2013)

1d6+4=8

OOC: For damage.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 18, 2013)

Cid strikes at the nearest pirate with his kukri, smiling as the blade bites into his flesh. As he pulls back to ready another strike he drops the chakram and draws a second kukri.

[sblock=Action]Attack 1d20+5=24
 Crit Confirm 1d20+5=14
Non-Crit Damage 1d4+3=7
 Crit Damage 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=7[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Feb 18, 2013)

OOC: Sorry but this is my first attempt at a roll on this forum. I used Invisible Castle and got a five, which will total only 10 (or 11 if under 30 feet). I have the link but don't know how to hide the link in what looks like a die roll. Also I was hoping to shoot the first person to try to raise an alarm - should I have specifically said I was readying an action? I guess it doesn't matter since I probably missed.     http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3931014/


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 18, 2013)

[sblock=Gorgon Heap]If you look at the bottom of the roll result you see something that says BBCode, highlight everything within the [] and when you post the results they'll look like the die roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2013)

Cid's brutal attack defines the rest of the battle as his blade nearly decapitates the pirate nearest him.  Garadh also succeeds in his own swing, caving in the face of his opponent.  The man sputters and gurgles as he falls, sending up a small shower of blood that falls slowly with him.  Thuk's blade flies over the dying man, driving deep into the middle pirate's collarbone.  The last pirate writhes as he hits the floor, his tankard clattering loudly unto the balcony and mixing alcohol in a pool of salt water and flowing blood.  He tries to say something, fails and dies.

The battle was over in seconds.  In the middle of the three dead and dying pirates can be seen a short portal against the spire's wall.  Its lock is scarred and it looks like it took someone several attempts to get open.  The door also looks to be made of a light steel and of significant thickness.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 19, 2013)

Even though the fight was short and the pirates lay dying or dead, Cid take a quick look around. "Don't worry about hiding the bodies." Cid explains as he points to all the blood on the balcony. "It can clearly be seen what took place." He picks up the chakram he dropped as he struck the pirate.

[sblock=Action]Perception 1d20+6=15[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Feb 19, 2013)

Thuk walks over and retrieves his hunga munga. Once he completes cleaning his weapon, he returns it to his belt. He then begins to rifle through the bodies and the pirate's belongings looking for anything useful or valuable.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Feb 19, 2013)

Trusting - perhaps naively - that she will receieve her cut of the spoils, Lightfeather leaves the men to their search and scurries quietly about, checking for nearby activity.

*Action *
[sblock]Perception 1d20+6=21
Stealth      1d20+8=12[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2013)

Thuk and Cid find a total of twenty gold pieces and eighty silver pieces amongst the pirates' pouches.  They also carry some worn daggers that are dangerous because of their points, but are of little worth.  It is Lightfeather, however, that notes a strange silver glyph embedded into the cheap tin decorations of the door.  The decoration looks to be some sort of  orb resting in a circle of waves.  She has a strong impulse to touch the glyph.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Feb 20, 2013)

"Here," she says simply to the others and points at the glyph. "It makes me uneasy. Is there a reason not to touch such a thing?" she asks as her finger drift just inches away.


----------



## Grayn (Feb 20, 2013)

Thuk looks over Lightfeather's shoulder at the odd glyph. 

"Hmph, touch it." 

When she doesn't immediately respond to his suggestion, he turns back to the bodies and starts to toss them over the rail, into the water.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 20, 2013)

"Let's ask the Corporal." Cid offers as he divides the coins evenly.

The sudden splash of something hitting the water catches his attention. "You're a man after my own heart Thuk." He laughs slightly as his attention is once again back to the coins in hand.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 20, 2013)

The Corporal is busy trying to maneuver his skiff and tie it next to the pirate boat.  He doesn't seem inclined to join you on the balcony.  You doubt he would be much help anyway.  If you are going to get anywhere, it's going to have to be on your own and through the door with the glyph.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 21, 2013)

Garadh turns to Lightfeather. “I don't know what it is ... but if it makes you uneasy, I would trust your instincts. Stand aside, everyone, and I'll try to tap it with the end of my flail.”


----------



## Grayn (Feb 21, 2013)

Thuk finishes with the last body and turns around, cleaning his hands. He draws his long falchion and rests it on his shoulder like a club.  Standing behind Lightfeather and Garadh, he watches the two examine the lock.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2013)

Garadh's "tap" has no visual result except for some scuffing and a few sparks as metal connects with metal.  Garadh does believe that with some force and a half hour of time, and some risk to his blunt weapon, he might be able to break down the door.  The lock looks corroded, and might be able to be picked.  Finally, one might choose to go back to playing with the sigil.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Feb 21, 2013)

Lightfeather look from the heavy door to the sigil to the men she traveled with. "We seem ill-equipped for this."


----------



## Grayn (Feb 21, 2013)

"Watch out" 

As soon as Lightfeather and Garadh stepped aside, a huge foot flies between the two and lands squarely on the door.

[sblock=Action]1d20+6=24 This is with Gatecrasher (alt racial).[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 23, 2013)

Garadh stands back and waits for Thuk's attempt to break the door.

If it fails, he'll try to bash it down.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 25, 2013)

"Sonofa..." is all that can be heard as Cid watches the big half-orc kick at the door. "Well there goes the element of surprise."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2013)

Thuk kicks at the door, but it doesn't give, though Thuk's foot gets a good bit of a painful sting.  The door clangs with a loud groan of metal.  You hope no one heard it.

OOC: DC break requires a DC 30 check.  For each ally that helps, Thuk can get a +2 to his check.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Feb 26, 2013)

OK, Garadh is helping Thuk break down the door. He shoves at the door beside Thuk.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 26, 2013)

Satisfied that there's no immediate danger Cid decides to aid Thuk in breaking the door down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2013)

With a great groan of metal, the team working together is finally able to break down the door, causing it to hang limply by the remnants of its torn hinges.  A small chamber can be seen within through the small bits of moonlight that is able to puncture through the fog.  It's hard to see where the walls stop and end in the dark, though your eyes are just beginning to adjust.

OOC: Need party order and everyone give a perception check.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Feb 27, 2013)

The woman seems only a little annoyed at the noise created by the crashing door, and then leans forward to peer beyond. She's clearly uncomfortable going inside a stone fortification, but says only, "I am a scout. I'll go first."

[sblock]Perception  1d20+6=25[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Feb 27, 2013)

Visually annoyed that the door did not give on his first attempt, Thuk grinds his teeth as he walks off the pain in his foot that he received from the blow to the door. Gripping his sword tightly with two hands and holding it at the ready, he follows the ranger.

[sblock]1d20=17[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2013)

Lightfeather sees two more pirates crouching by a stairwell and gives a shout of warning.  It seems your ruckus alerted some of the inhabitants who came to investigate and were hiding with knives ready to be thrown.  The ranger's shout startles the two scarred and rough-looking men enough that they lose the element of surprise.  They are lightly armored, and are holding throwing knives at the ready.

OOC: Need actions, associated rolls and initiative rolls.  I tried to highlight the door further using cell shading, but it's not coming out.  The door is directly in front of Lightfeather, in between the E1 and E2 spreadsheet cells.

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah7frSgVa6f7dGd2N2lCYXFPYUtoM0NaMzNLSkpJVHc#gid=0

Init: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3946747/
Lightfeather: ?
Cid: ?
Garadh: ?
Thuk: ?
Pirate 1: 13
Pirate 2: 16


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 28, 2013)

Cid pulls a kukri and chakram as he moves into the room behind the rest of the group. As the two pirates come into view a smirk makes its way across his face. "More pirates."

[sblock=Actions]Perception 1d20+6=19
Initiative 1d20+2=13[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Cid Korvair
Senses: Perception +6
Initiative: +2
HP: 12
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 15)
Fort: +3, Reflex: +2, Will: +2
CMB: +4, CMD 16
Speed: 20'/30'

Current Weapon in Hand: Kukri (Main), Chakram (Off)
Ammo: Chakram 5/5
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Feb 28, 2013)

Seeing the men nearly instantly, Lightfeather emits what ccan only be described as a high-pitched "whoop" of alarm and summersaults through the doorway, instantly making way for her companions as she rises into a half-crouch and looses an arrow at the closest man.


[sblock]
Initiative   1d20+4=18
Five-foot step to 2D
Attack     1d20+6=17 
Crit         1d20+6=19
Damage   1d8+1=4

[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Mar 1, 2013)

Thuk strides in behind Lightfeather and looks squarely at the second pirate. 

"Drop the knife and get over here!" he tells the pirate through clinched teeth.

[sblock] 
Initiative  1d20+1=17
Intimidate 1d20+6=16 (20 if Thuk is bigger than the pirate)
[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 2, 2013)

Garadh moves into the room with the others and draws his flail, waiting for the pirates to get near...

(move to 2F)

[sblock=Rolls] perception 1d20+0 = 1 (ouch)
Initiative 1d20+2 = 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
HP: 13 
AC: 16  (Touch: 12 Flatfooted: 14)
INIT: +2 
CMB: +5 
CMD: 17
Speed: 30 ft.
Flail:     Attack: +5 (Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 20/x2; Bludgeoning; Special: Disarm and Trip)
Power Attack with Flail: Attack +4, Damage 1d8+6
Sling: Attack +3 (Damage: 1d4+4, Crit: 20/x2; Bludgeoning; Range Incr: 50 ft)
Fort +6, Ref +2, Will -1[/sblock]

OOC: sorry for the late post!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2013)

IC: Lightfeather enters into the room and let's loose with her bow, wounding the lead pirate badly.  He gets shaken up by Thuk's threat.  The second pirate shouts a "HA!" and aims for Thuk's large body with a thrown knife.  The half-orc is wounded in turn as the blade slices his forearm (-3 hps to Thuk).
[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3956417/
[/sblock]

The shaken pirate attacks next, but his aim is true as he catches Lightfeather in the shoulder with his own strike, just as Cid is about to act. (-4 hit points to Lightfeather).
[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3956421/
Crit not confirmed: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3956425/
[/sblock]

OOC: Cid and Garadh up next.

Lightfeather: 18
Thuk: 17
Pirate 2: 16 
Cid: 13
Pirate 1: 13
Garadh: 5


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 5, 2013)

Anger swells in Cid as he hurls his chakram at the nearest pirate. Before he sees if the attack struck the pirate he moves in between Thuk and Lightfeather drawing his other kukri as he goes.

[sblock=Action]Chakram 1d20+3=15, Damage 1d8+3=10, Move = D5 + draw kukri[/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 6, 2013)

Garadh advances to the lead pirate and smites him with a massive blow of the flail.

(Power Attack) 1d20+4 = 16
If that hits:
damage = 1d8+6 = 7


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2013)

Whatever smug advantage the pirates felt is quickly erased as Cid catches the injured pirate just below the jugular, creating a large gaping wound that quickly results in his death.  Garadh follows up with a skull-crushing blow to the second pirate's right cheekbone, dropping with with a sickening crunch.

The room is silent once more.  Fifteen feet below, down the spiral staircase the pirates were standing upon, you can see another similar hall 30 feet long by 30 feet wide in size.  It is lit by a large amount of candles lining the wall and a black pedestal.  There is some art drawn on the walls, but they are hard to make out from your current position.  You'll have to walk down there to get a better look.

OOC: Need party order.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 8, 2013)

OOC: A quick question, I threw out the Intimidate attempt in that last attack to see what would happen, it looks like I affected one of the pirates and did nothing for the other.  Did that actually make any difference in the out come of that short fight?  Would it be better to save debuff type actions for longer fights?


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Mar 9, 2013)

If there are no objections, Lightfeather will continue first as before.


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 9, 2013)

Cid smiles with satisfaction as the pirate falls to the ground in a bloody heap. "We should keep moving." 

He looks to Lightfeather. "I have no objections to you leading the group again. I'll take rear guard." He moves to collect his chakram and places the kukri back into its sheath.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 9, 2013)

Thuk quickly rummages through the dead pirates bodies, looking for anything interesting.  Once he finishes, he rips off a piece of clean looking cloth from one of the pirate's shirts and wraps the wound on his arm.  "Go ahead and take the lead, I will follow" he says without looking up, as he completes his bandaging.

[sblock]Perception=1d20=1       [/sblock]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 10, 2013)

“I have no objection either”, Garadh says, as he falls into line behind Lightfeather and Thuk; he keeps one hand on the grip of his flail, listening intently for any sign of danger.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2013)

The air is wet and stale here, as if the room hasn't been disturbed in years.  Hundreds of candles line the walls, their flames swaying and dancing to your every move.  Some are tall, as if they were lit just moments ago, while others are burnt down to stubby mounds of wax.

In the center of the room stands an onyx pedestal supporting a massive tome bound in gold and worn black scales.

The walls are decorated with detailed murals depicting what must be the lives of heroes.  You can see warriors rising up from humble beginnings to lead armies against forces of darkness; humble apprentices inheriting arcane powers from their masters, casting down kings and emperors with a wave of their wands; meek rogues growing to become daring shadow lords; and destitute warrior-monks rising to become leaders of holy armies.

On the other side of the room is another set of stairs going down to yet another level.

OOC: Your move.  What would you like to check out first?
 [MENTION=6705164]Grayn[/MENTION] , your intimidate check only has a duration of a round, if I remember right.  I would have chosen to attack, since they were low on hit points and do not normally do a lot of damage.  Still, you were all bunched up and have no support player characters, so your intimidation worked well in this case, allowing you to act at range while other characters moved up in melee.

I'll update the XP from the previous encounter soon.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Mar 13, 2013)

Lightfeather silently stalks around the room, glances with disinterest at the book, and keeps an eye on the stairwell down as she admires a number of the murals with obvious interest.


OOC: Lightfeather is just the scout, and neither of us feels comfortable actually _leading, _if you take my meaning.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 15, 2013)

Lightfeather notes that the book looks a bit decayed now that she is closer.  Time and the salty humidity has not been kind to it.  Otherwise, the room looks devoid of life as nothing interacts with Lightfeather, though you do wonder who keeps up with the candles.  The room seems harmless thus far.  A peek downstairs reveals another chamber with some alcoves.

OOC: Updated first post to show the 150xp that each of you earned thus far.

Hit Points:
Lightfeather (7/11)
Thuk (11/14)
Cid (12/12)
Garadh (13/13)


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Mar 17, 2013)

Lightfeather takes note of the alcoves for tactical consideration and waits for the others come to their own conclusions.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 17, 2013)

Thuk considers the book and looks around the room for anything unusual or of value. He then walks to the corner of the entrance to the stairs and peers down the stairwell, keeping himself partially concealed, while he waits for the others.

Perception= 1d20=3


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 18, 2013)

Garadh also searches the room for anything that might be valuable or a threat, trying to avoid getting in Thuk's way in the process.

Perception = 1d20+0 = 14


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 18, 2013)

Cid follows suit and begins a systematic search of the area.

1d20+6=18


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2013)

Garadh notices an odd darkened smudge near the base of the pedestal the book rests upon, as if something was lit on fire or perhaps stained.  He can't tell anything further from where he stands.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 19, 2013)

OOC: Its probably a good idea Garadh is keeping out of my way...my recent perception rolls makes me think I might be running into walls and tripping over anything on the floor.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 19, 2013)

Garadh walks over to the pedestal where the book is. _"I hope that's not a blood stain"_, he mutters, as he pokes the pedestal gingerly with the point of his dagger.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2013)

As Garadh steps forward to poke at the book, he feels a tile under his feet depress and click.  A jet of flame issues forth from a compartment at the base of the pedestal.  He steps back in time to avoid getting the worst of it, but the flames cause him to miss touching the book.

If you are to get that damaged book of questionable value, you'll have to find a means of not getting it or yourself burned.

OOC: Garadh takes 1 point of damage.  If I rolled higher on damage I would have made you make a DC Reflex check for half.  If I rolled a 4, I'd have you make checks to see if anything you are wearing catches fire.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3979741/

Hit Points:
Lightfeather (7/11)
Thuk (11/14)
Cid (12/12)
Garadh (13/13)


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Mar 19, 2013)

Double-post.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking in annoyance at her own stinging wound, Lightfeather shrugs it off and returns to the pedestal. She kneels next to Garadh and brushes the mark with her finger and sniffs at it.

Perception http://1d20+6=26

OOC: Lightfeather seems to be awfully good at this. 
And yet _I'm _really bad at remembering how to link rolls ... aagh! Ninja'd!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2013)

As Lightfeather approaches, she stops quite short of Garadh and the pedestal.  She can see that the floor around the pedestal is specially constructed to depress at a moderate or greater weight.  Any person who steps near is going to be seared by the fire trap.  As she has detected the trap, she can also disable it or have another party member disable it under her instructions.

OOC: DC 25 Disable Traps result required.  I will allow for the characters to 'Take 20'.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Mar 20, 2013)

Lightfeather describes what she sees, but admits she's unfamiliar with such complicated mechanisms. She asks for assistance in disbling it ... but only after somebody convinces her it's a worthwhile task. Why not simply continue? she wonders.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 20, 2013)

"Don't look at me." Thuk says while holding up an open hand that looks like a bear paw with sausage fingers. "Unless you mean breaking it." snapping his hand closed into a large fist, he turns back to his post watching the stairwell.


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 21, 2013)

"I am of no use with such either. Perhaps we can simply remove the book without removing the trap." Cid explains as he looks around the room for something that would be a suitable object to push the book.

OOC: Perception 1d20+6=19 to find a 10' pole of sorts.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 23, 2013)

Garadh shakes his head. "I have no such skills, either. Perhaps we should just move on, as Lightfeather says."

Then, thinking ... "Unless this is the diary Corporal Murphy spoke of."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2013)

The party is unable to deactivate the trap, as they lack the skill to do so.

Although a ten foot pole would likely just barely work in knocking the book off the pedestal, there is nothing in the room that could be of such use.  You are also under the impression that the pirates are holding the diary Corporal Murphy wanted, and you doubt that this damaged and ancient-looking book is what you seek.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 23, 2013)

"We're wasting time and the tides not going to wait for us. Let's move on." Thuk says taking a few cautionary steps down the stairs with his sword at the ready and stopping to listen for any movement. He waits while the others catch up before proceeding further down the stairwell.

Perception: 1d20=9


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 24, 2013)

Cid nods in agreement as he follows the half-orc down the stairs. "Would you prefer Lightfeather take point?" He pauses for just a moment.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 24, 2013)

"Yes, let us proceed," Garadh agrees. Readjusting the pack on his back and keeping one hand near the grip of his flail, he turns and follows Thuk down the stairs, but stops when Cid asks who should take point.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 24, 2013)

"If you think the girl's eyes are better then mine, then let her take the lead." Thuk responds.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Mar 25, 2013)

Dark eyes turn on Thuk, evincing the most subtle hints of insult. "I do not know "lead," but I will go first." Through her movements it's clear she's bothered by her injury but is ignoring it. She gives a last long examination of the room and silently descends down the steps.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2013)

Deciding that discretion is the better part of valor, the party leaves the charred book behind and begins their descent down towards the next lower level of the tower.  They find themselves having to stop short, however.

A trickle of seawater runs down the staircase.  The wooden stairs are rotten in places and in one case they've fallen through altogether.  Passage will require vaulting the seven foot gap to a wooden platform elevated from the floor.

The wooden stairs shelter a trio of small alcoves.  In each alcove are small figurines: hand-painted fetishes carved from ivory and decorated with hair and small beads.  The first nook holds a fierce-looking barbarian, the second a pair of snarling panthers, and the last a somber knight.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 28, 2013)

Before trying to jump the gap, Garadh goes over to inspect the alcoves, checking out the barbarian first. He bends to inspect the figure and extends a hand gingerly into the alcove.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2013)

Passing his hand into the alcove has no ill effects.  It is difficult to make out the barbarian in the dim light, unless someone would like to light a torch or lantern of pick it up in order to get more of the upstairs candlelight to shine onto it.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 28, 2013)

Thuk sticks his head over Garadh's shoulder and peers at the figurine. 

[sblock=OOC] Do I see anything with my darkvision? [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2013)

Thuk can make out that the figurine looks pretty well detailed.  The barbarian face is almost mockingly grim with an over-exaggerated scowl and a tight-two fisted grip on a broad-headed war axe.  He wears a loin cloth and a head band holding back his long hair.  Otherwise he is overly muscled.  The only other feature that stands out is a small sapphire-colored gem embedded in the center of his forehead, standing out like a twinkling star in the otherwise pewter-toned body.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 29, 2013)

"Hmmm...a gem." Thuk says as he looks around the alcove for anything that might be dangerous or a trap.

Perception: 1d20+0=4


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2013)

Thuk believes everything looks just fine. No trouble here.


----------



## Grayn (Mar 30, 2013)

Thuk cracks a half smile and attempts to snatch and pocket the figurine. He then turns around and resumes his ready stance with two hands on his greatsword.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2013)

As Thuk touches the figurine, a spark lights up in the center of the creature's sapphire gem before it mists over and turns to vapor.  A similar red and green flash also appear on the respective gems of the other figurines.  Suddenly they begin to whir and spin, with blades projecting from their tiny limbs.  The figurines attack the party, though the companions have little room to maneuver on the decayed staircase!

OOC: Roll for initiative!  I'll put the map out tonight, along with the animated figurines' initiative.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Apr 4, 2013)

Init
1d20+4=17


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 4, 2013)

Garadh springs into action as the figurines begin to move...

Initiative: 1d20+2 = 21


----------



## Grayn (Apr 4, 2013)

Init: 1d20+1=19


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2013)

The four fetishes spring to life, though they react slower than everyone not named Cid.

OOC: Still don't have Cid's init, but we'll move along.

Init:
Garadh: 21
Thuk: 19
Lightfeather: 17
Fetishes: 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4013743/
Cid: ? 

Here is the map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah7frSgVa6f7dGd2N2lCYXFPYUtoM0NaMzNLSkpJVHc#gid=0


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 7, 2013)

Garadh reacts almost instantly, drawing his flail and striking at the barbarian figurine with a well-aimed blow.

(regular, non-PA attack): 1d20+5 = 12
Probably a miss, but just in case = damage = 1d8+4 = 11


----------



## Grayn (Apr 7, 2013)

"Kraken's Mother!" Thuk swears at the animated figurines. He swings his Falchion at the Knight.

OOC: This is a Power attack.

Attack: 1d20+5=22 (22-1=21 Sorry, forgot to put in the reduction for PA)
Damage: 2d4+6+3=16


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Apr 8, 2013)

Shocked as the little things pop to life, Lightfeather leaps back a step and pulls her small, stylized axe, but only manages to swing it wildly in a broad arc.

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4015610/]1d20+1=7[/URL]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2013)

The tiny automatons are difficult to strike because of their size and speed.  Garadh comes close to smashing the barbarian figurine, but misses.  Lightfeather also misses, once Thuk moves up to give her room and to attack the Knight figurine.  His blow connects, shattering the figurine into many pieces and leaving only the panther pair and the barbarian automaton left.  Each of these strike out at Thuk, Lightfeather and Garadh.

All three animated fetishes miss, though one nearly pierces Thuk's armor.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4018095/

OOC: Cid up, followed by the rest of the party. [MENTION=6705164]Grayn[/MENTION] : It counts as a normal attack if you rolled it that way, but no worries.  Either way you hit and shattered it.


----------



## Grayn (Apr 10, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> @_*Grayn*_ : It counts as a normal attack if you rolled it that way, but no worries.  Either way you hit and shattered it.












*OOC:*


 Okay, I will definitely remember that in the future.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


Are we supposed to post now, or wait for Cid's actions?

Also, invisible castle is down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2013)

OOC: Go ahead and post now.  We waited long enough for Cid's actions, and invisible castle is still not up.  I'll roll for your actions with my dice at home if no one has an issue.  Hopefully invisible castle will be back soon.


----------



## Grayn (Apr 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]We have been using http://www.coyotecode.net at my other campaign. Seems to be working pretty good and has the same results as IC.[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Apr 18, 2013)

OOC: I'm here and just waiting, too. Lightfeather's just going to make another hatchet attack, whether Duece rolls or we use Grayn's suggested site.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2013)

OOC: Go ahead and use Grayn's suggested site.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 19, 2013)

Garadh swings his flail at the barbarian figurine again, but the blow is poorly timed.

_: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10


----------



## Grayn (Apr 19, 2013)

With a deep, guttural grunt, Thuk follows the fighter's flail with his mighty falchion, swinging at the barbarian.

[sblock=ooc]This is with Power Attack.[/sblock]

Attack with Power Attack: 1D20+5-1 = [16]+5-1 = 20http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=25463


Damage with PA: 2D4+6+3 = [1, 4]+6+3 = 14http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=25464


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2013)

Although Garadh misses, Thuk catches the little head of the figurine with the edge of his blade, splitting the thing in twain as its mangled body breaks against the far wall.

OOC: I'll give Lightfeather and Cid one more day to reply before moving on.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2013)

The two remaining fetishes attack once again, this time one is able to pierce the boot of Lightfeather, slashing into her big toe (-1 hp to Lightfeather).

OOC: http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=25764

Everyone up again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

A polite bump as we skip Cid.  Garadh, Thuk and Lightfeather are now up.

Init:
Garadh: 21
Thuk: 19
Lightfeather: 17
Fetishes: 10
Cid: ?

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah7frSgVa6f7dGd2N2lCYXFPYUtoM0NaMzNLSkpJVHc#gid=0


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 26, 2013)

Garadh, frustrated at his last two misses, curses the figures, then swings again at the nearest panther figurine...

1d20+5 = 14
probably a miss, but if not = 1d8+4 = 7


----------



## Grayn (Apr 26, 2013)

Thuk reaches and swings at the figurine to his left.

[sblock=roll]
This is a Power Attack.
1d20+5-1=7
[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Apr 28, 2013)

Lightfeather swings again.

1d20+1=12


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2013)

The second panther is smashed by Garadh, though the second nimbly avoids both Lightfeather and Thuk while on its way to biting at Garadh.  It sinks its fang into his ankle, drawing a bit of blood (-1 hp to Garadh).

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4029297/

OOC: 1 fetish left, Garadh, Lightfeather and Thuk up.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Apr 30, 2013)

Garadh swings at the last figurine ... 1d20+5 = 13

If that hits = damage = 1d8+4 = 8


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2013)

Garadh just barely misses.  That fetish is nimble indeed.  

OOC: AC of 14.


----------



## Grayn (Apr 30, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: 1 fetish left, Garadh, Lightfeather and Thuk up.




OOC=Is Lightfeather up or are we keeping the original order?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2013)

OOC: Since the fetish goes after all three of you, I'm fine with taking the actions of the first poster instead of following the original order.


----------



## Grayn (Apr 30, 2013)

As Thuk's frustration with the fetishes increases, so does the fury of his swings. He makes a mighty attempt at the jaguar.

Attack: 1d20+5=20
Damage: 2d4+6=9


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 2, 2013)

OOC: I assume Thuk's attack destroyed the fetish, but don't want to react until l I know for certain.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 2, 2013)

Thuk's mighty blow explodes the fetish into several tiny pieces, finishing the last of the animated fetishes.  

There is a silence for a brief moment finally broken by Cid who explains that he doesn't think he can lend a hand anymore and decides to wait by the skiff.  Thuk, Lightfeather and Garadh decide to press on.

The stairs at the bottom of this platform level are rotted and broken, however, and there is a gap of a few feet.  Jumping down would result in a drop of a few feet which could be jarring for you as you are in armor.


----------



## Grayn (May 2, 2013)

Thuk looks through the pieces of the figurines for the gems and anything else of apparent worth, while we decide our next course of action.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 2, 2013)

Lightfeather looks at the shattered bits of magically-animated object with suspicion and revulsion. As Thuk begins to prod through the remains, she rechecks and cleans the wound on her arm before moving toward the broken stairs.  Unconcerned with the weight of her leathers and having left her sack back in the boat, she says, "I will stay near," and lightly hops over the broken planks. She then watches for light sources and listens carefully ...    (aaaaand now Enter won't give me more paragraphs. What's up with that?  Acrobatics   [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4034052/]1d20+4=6[/URL] Well, it's not a 1. Hope the DC for hopping a few feet is 5. Stealth [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4034056/]1d20+8=28[/URL] And then there's that. Perception [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4034057/]1d20+6=19[/URL]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2013)

The gems that were on the figurines are nowhere to be found and the remaining shards of the fetishes are now worthless slivers.

Lightfeather jumps the few feet gap in the stairs, landing awkwardly on the remaining broken steps, which further splinter under her feet and break apart.

OOC: The stairs Lightfeather jumped on are breaking.  She needs to make a DC 20 Reflex roll or suffer -4 hit points from falling down a further 10 feet to the next platform below.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4035240/


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 3, 2013)

OOC: Well that stinks.   1d20+6=14     Am I unconscious? I lost track of HP.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2013)

The bad news is that Lightfeather fell down the gap and onto the staircase below.  The good news is that she was able to climb back up.  She finds an old torch sconce that should hold some heavy weight.  If someone has a rope and can toss her one end, she can tie her section down while the others tie their end to another of the empty torch sconces that line the wall.

Looks like Cid is out.

Current HPs:

Garadh: 11/13
Lightfeather: 2/11
Thuk: 11/14


----------



## Grayn (May 3, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I am traveling this weekend to go to my brother's graduation. I won't be posting much (or any at all) until Tuesday. If the pace picks up and my absence is slowing things down, please NPC me. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2013)

IC: Finding a rope, the party ties both ends and is able to get the rest of the group down without incident.  They descend to the fourth platform, and yet another large room.

This chamber is dominated by a trio of arches set against the walls of the room.  Each arch resembles a snarling dragon; all are carved from mahogany and bound in bronze.

The arches would be identical were it not for their gemstone eyes.  The dragon in the southwest corner of the room has emeralds for eyes; the dragon in the northwest corner, pearls; the dragon in the northeast is missing its gemstones and the eye sockets are empty.

Beneath the arches are flat slabs of blank obsidian.

An enormous eldritch sigil is etched into the stone floor, dividing the room into three distinct vectors.  A fight must have taken place here recently: fresh blood is pooled near the pearl archway.

OOC: No one volunteered a rope, but I see Garadh has one so we shall use his.  Unfortunately, you'll have to leave it here in case you decide to come back up this way.

Garadh, Thuk and Lightfeather gained 200xp each from the last encounter.

Map so far:





  [MENTION=6705164]Grayn[/MENTION] , we have you covered.  Have fun!


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 5, 2013)

Garadh walks up to the pearl archway and peers through.  He pokes the obsidian slab with his flail, just in case, and avoids standing on it.

Perception check, if necessary = 1d20+0 = 6. Oops.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 5, 2013)

Lightfeather is now quite bruised and banged up, so she's no longer so eager to take the lead. Limping along and aching, she's lagging behind the others a bit now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 6, 2013)

Garadh approaches the archway with the pearls and he feels a tingling sensation as evidence of some sort of energy build-up inside the middle of the arch.  A few drops of blood glow from one of the pirates struck by Garadh, then evaporates in a puff of crimson smoke.  Suddenly some sort of magical portal appears in the center of the arch wide enough for two people to walk through.  Inside Garadh can see what appears to be a cavern.  Before the group can take a closer look inside the portal closes.  You estimate it remained open for about five seconds.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 6, 2013)

Surprised and nervous, Lightfeather gasps, realizing belatedly she was holding her breath. "That ... what was that?"


----------



## Grayn (May 7, 2013)

Thuk peers into the northeast arch without gems. Standing off to the side of the arch, he cautiously prods the slab in the same fashion as Garadh.

Perception: 1d20+0=2

[sblock=ooc]Seriously, with these perception rolls, I don't know how I am not running into walls....I may be walking around with my eyes closed.[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 8, 2013)

Lightfeather, getting no answer, examines the area for herself, though very cautiously.     Perception: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4041001/]1d20+6=19[/URL]   OOC: Hah! True, Grayn, but I'm going to die the next time a light breeze passes through.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2013)

As Thuk approaches, one of the splotches of blood running along his arm lights up, evaporates, and the portal once again opens for five seconds revealing a cavern of some sort.  It is hard to tell what is inside without a light.

Lightfeather approaches, and the same happens to her.  A few drops of blood along her outreaching forearm lights up, evaporates, and the portal opens for five seconds to the chamber inside some sort of cave.

There seems to be no other exit.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 8, 2013)

The hairs on her arms and neck stand on-end as Goti woman watches the portal open and shut. She peers up at the towering Thuk.                       “That is … odd? I have no better word. That cavern may be under the tower.”        

She looks back at Garadh and bobs her head strangely. A Goti shrug?


----------



## Grayn (May 8, 2013)

Thuk looks back at the badly injured girl, bobbing her head. He rips a strip of cloth from his shirt and soaks up some of the pooled blood. Holding the blood-soaked rag in the direction of the pearl-eyed gate, but not approaching the slab, he turns to his companions.

"Should we try and get through that portal?", Thuk uncharacteristically asks the fighter and ranger.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2013)

Lightfeather was very much on alert, perhaps because of her blood loss and heightened concern.  But as they experimented with blood and the portal, she noticed a shadow flicker from one position of the dark cave to another before the portal shut off.  From its armament and bedraggled appearance, she realizes it is another pirate.  There is at least one there, past the portal and in the dark chamber ahead, moving from point to point to get into an ambush position in anticipation of your arrival.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 10, 2013)

"I think I saw another man ... I think they're lying in wait. But we have only tonight, yes?"


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 13, 2013)

Grayn said:


> "Should we try and get through that portal?", Thuk uncharacteristically asks the fighter and ranger.




"Yes, I think we should," Garadh says, nodding to Thuk. He keeps a careful watch out as he listens to Lightfeather's suspicion that someone else is here.


----------



## Grayn (May 14, 2013)

"It looks like they are waiting for us. Lets get it done." Thuk says with gathering determination. "Garadh, looks like we can get in and charge those pirates together. You up for smashin' a few skulls with me? Lightfeather can follow behind us."


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 14, 2013)

Grayn said:


> "Garadh, looks like we can get in and charge those pirates together. You up for smashin' a few skulls with me? Lightfeather can follow behind us."




"I am," Garadh answers as he draws his flail.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2013)

OOC: I'll just need party order of who is charging first.  I assume Lightfeather plans to maneuver into ranged combat.  Any other preparations you plan to take to soften the enemy up?


----------



## Grayn (May 14, 2013)

OOC: You said earlier that the portal was big enough for two. Is it going to be possible for Garadh and Thuk to enter at the same time?


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 14, 2013)

OOC: Yup; ranged combat focus and few HP means I'll be coming in behind them and shooting from cover if at all possible.


----------



## Grayn (May 14, 2013)

"Lightfeather, if we open the portal, can you take out some of the pirates with your bow?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2013)

OOC: Two can go through at a time, though with a five second delay Lightfeather can accompany the two melee characters in the same round.  One of the pirates is hiding badly.  If you want to just open a portal for a round and have Lightfeather attempt a shot, I'll allow it.  She would need a DC 8 Perception check to spot him and he has an AC of 11.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 15, 2013)

OOC: Lightfeather's early attack:  Perception  [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4050189/]1d20+6=13[/URL]          Ggggrrrrrrrrmissed, dammit. Rolled a 4, which if under 30 feet, is a 10.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2013)

The pirates shout out in surprise as Lightfeather's arrow barely misses one.  They realize they are seen, before the portal shuts down once more.


----------



## Grayn (May 15, 2013)

Thuk raises his falchion at the ready, standing next to Garadh and in front of Lightfeather, he tosses the bloodied rag on the plate. He jumps through the open portal with Garadh, assuming Lightfeather is following, looking to swing at the closest pirate.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 17, 2013)

Garadh, flail already drawn, jumps through the portal beside Thuk, eyes scanning for the nearest foe.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2013)

Holding a bloody weapon aloft, Garadh, Thuk and Lightfeather charge forward, crashing into the three scrambling pirates.  Lightfeather is able to pull back and off to the side to fire off her weapon.

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah7frSgVa6f7dGd2N2lCYXFPYUtoM0NaMzNLSkpJVHc#gid=0

Init:
Garadh: ?
Thuk: ?
Lightfeather: ?
Pirates: 3, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4053591/

OOC: Because you caught the pirates off balance, I am giving them an initiative penalty.  I need your initiative rolls and actions.  Pirates have an AC of 11.


----------



## Grayn (May 18, 2013)

ooc: I think Thuk is moving into the bumbling fool realm with these rolls...

Initiative: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=26852


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 18, 2013)

Init        http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4054999/]1d20+4=17[/URL]      Attack     http://1d20+6=21           Damage     http://[URL="http://[URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4055001/"]1d8+1=4"]1d8+1=4[/URL][/URL]     OOC: My home PC is doing some nutty stuff with this board and I don't know why. It still won't give me new paragraphs when I press enter - I have to cut and paste messages from   Word   to do that. And it won't let me color text any more, either. And now the links are acting all different. Entered them the same way but they pop out all funny. What's the deal? Sheesh.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 22, 2013)

Garadh attacks the nearest pirate, raising his flail high over his head and bringing it down with an overwhelming strike.


Initiative: 1d20+2 = 16
Attack (Power Attack): 1d20+4 = 16
Damage (Power Attack): 1d8+6 = 11


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2013)

The fight starts well for the heroes.  Lightfeather's arrow slams into the chest of the first pirate, causing him to fall to the ground writhing and trying to pull the shaft out.  After a few brief seconds he stops and lies still.

Garadh's own strike is gruesome indeed, as the flail nearly takes off the head of the second pirate.

The last pirate screams as his mates hit the floor and decides to make a run for it.

OOC: Thuk up.  Target of opportunity for Thuk and Garadh.


----------



## Grayn (May 22, 2013)

Thuk swings his falchion at the escaping pirate.


Attack (Power Attack): 1d20+5-1=11
Damage (if he hit): 2d4+6+2=14


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2013)

Thuk slays the pirate outright, ripping his back open with the falchion.  The heroes take a moment to look around the roughly 30 foot by 30 foot room.

The regular, masonry walls of the tower gave way to natural stone walls.  In this roughly rectangular room you face a series of natural stairs to the north, and a closed door to the right.  The air is different here, fresh with the tang of salt.  From somewhere in the distance comes the thrumming roar of the surf.

 The walls are decorated with carvings depicting some sort of evolving dragon.  On the floor, before the portal you entered, a sigil is carved into the stone.


----------



## Grayn (May 23, 2013)

Thuk wipes the sweat from his brow and cleans his falchion. He looks around the room for any obvious traps or items of interest. Once satisfied, he rifles through the pirates bodies for anything valuable.

Perception: 1d20=19


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 23, 2013)

OOC: Double-post with crappy coding.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 23, 2013)

Lightfeather does the same, not distrusting, but just to double-check.  [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4060862/]1d20+6=16[/URL]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 24, 2013)

Seeing that Thuk and Lightfeather are already checking the pirates' bodies, Garadh checks out the dragon pictures on the wall, seeing if anything appears out of place. If not, he inspects the sigil closely.

Perception roll, if relevant:1d20 = 2 ouch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2013)

Garadh really can't tell much about the dragon pictures, though Thuk and Lightfeather do find 12 sp and 33 cp among the corpses.  Looks like pirating isn't lucrative or they spend their money as fast as they gain it.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 24, 2013)

OOC: You’d think one of them would be decent enough to die with a potion of cure light on’em.


“The door now? Thuk, will you lead?”


----------



## Grayn (May 25, 2013)

"Aye." says the half-orc, heading to the door with falchion ready. He pauses at the closed door to allow the party prepare before entering and leans close to listen for any sounds on the other side.

Perception: 1d20=9


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 25, 2013)

Garadh walks up to the door and takes a position behind Thuk, but giving him enough room to fight in case a threat lurks on the other side of the door.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 25, 2013)

The woman slides forward silently as the men prepare, and listens intently, her breathing shallow. She turns her head slightly and inhales, seeking the tang of blood or sweat from the next room.

She then steps back and quietly motions any findings to her companions ...


Perception:   invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4062694/]1d20+6=26     Yee-hah!


----------



## Grayn (May 25, 2013)

Thuk looks for hinges to determine which way the door opens while the group prepares.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2013)

With the option to take the northern passage, or the eastern door, the party chooses the door.  Thuk opens it, revealing a small chamber with no other exits.

The air in this room is thick with the scent of mold.  Rotting crimson robes hang from hooks on the walls, and several dark vessels rest on a rickety shelf.  A seemingly endless series of runes is carved from the floor, walls and ceiling, covering every inch of the room.

Resting on the floor, in a shallow, gold bowl, is a rusty knife with a long, curved blade.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (May 29, 2013)

Looking around the room in dirsturbed confoundment, Lightfeather says, "The passage, then?"


----------



## Grayn (May 29, 2013)

Thuk looks around the robes, shelves and particularly eyes the gold bowl for anything that might seem valuable or possibly a trap.

Perception: 1d20=3


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (May 30, 2013)

Garadh walks over to the shelf with the vessels and inspects it closely.

Perception = 1d20+0 = 13


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 30, 2013)

Garadh and Thuk notice that the five sealed vessels are plated in hammered gold, making each fairly valuable.  Along with the gold bowl, you have found a decent haul, perhaps worth a total of 150gp if the bowl and bowl are sold off together.  Although Garadh can't tell what is inside the vessels, he can feel something knocking around inside each when he picks them up.

Nothing else of note is detected inside the room.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2013)

OOC: Moving along.

IC: After grabbing the treasure, the heroes continue towards the passage, continuing for more than a hundred winding feet to some steps.

The roughhewn steps descend to a wooden dock and dark lake that wends its way out of sighr.  A brazier stands to either side, wreathed in cold flames.

A skiff emerges from the darkness, poled by a cloaked boatman.  As the boatman draws nearer, you can see the cloak's hood hides a pale skull with blue flames for eyes.  The skiff brushes up against the dock, and the boatman extends a single skeletal hand towards you as if waiting for you to give it something.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 1, 2013)

Thuk looks at each of his companions and then back at the boatman.

"Hmph, pay the boatman...always paying the boatman." he grumbles as he rummages his pockets for a gold piece while walking towards the skiff. "I ain't got many of these boatman, so if this ain't worth my while, just don't bother dropping me off." The big barbarian stares into the fiery eyes of the boatman as he drops the coin into its extended hand.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 2, 2013)

The Goti woman appears more confused than ever. "Why would we give this creature coins? It's unnatural. Why not slay it?"

(Yeah, I'll hand over a gold, I guess, but it's an important question from a purely cultural standpoint.)


----------



## Grayn (Jun 2, 2013)

Thuk ignores Lightfeather's inquiry and stares intently into the boatman's flaming eyes. Both hands on the hilt of his large sword that is resting on his shoulder, while he waits for the creature's next move.

[sblock=ooc]@Gorgon Heap, Thuk was raised on boats (mostly as a slave). Paying for a ferry ride would be very natural to him. He would feel it was almost a "duty" to pay the ferryman, both as a passenger and a former slave on those boats. Its almost instinctive for him. Hopefully, that makes sense.

Not too mention, what barbarian worth his salt would pass up a chance to stare death in the eyes.  [/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 2, 2013)

OOC: It will be cool to learn character stuff IC - maybe if we survive and get back to the bar. Otherwise, sure I get paying the boatman thing, but Lightfeather is from the grasslands of Pell, so she's clueless.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 3, 2013)

Garadh hesitates at first, but seeing Thuk hand over a coin, he does so also, but watches carefully for any hostile moves. When Lightfeather suggests slaying it, Garadh tenses in case the question sparks an attack...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2013)

Thuk and Lightfeather hand over a gold coin and are allowed into the boat.  Garadh does so next, but he hands over a copper.  He is also motioned into the boat.  It seems the coin matters more than its value.  The boatman pushes off and the boat lurches forward.  After a moment he tosses the coins into the water; an offering of unknown significance.  The boat is heading into a narrowing cavern that twists in a way that prevents you from knowing your destination.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 6, 2013)

Thuk shrugs as the ferry boatman throws the coins into the water. He begins singing quietly to himself, as he looks around the cavern.

_"Now our captain he's a shang-a-roosh,
He likes a drop of good ale,
Our mate he's a roadstone-prat-inspector,
He's been seen in many a goal;
Our third hand he's a bushranger,
He come on deck and received the mail,
And you give a look at our old cook,
He's so hoppity wild."
_

[sblock=Perception]
1d20=1

One? really....
Probably nothing to see anyway...

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 7, 2013)

The lake winds through the darkness like a serpent.  High above, nearly hidden in the shadows., hangs a decrepit rope bridge connecting two caves on opposite sides of the lake.  Rotting planks dangle loosely from the tattered ropes.  Climbing the overhung, algae-covered walls to the caves seem impossible.

The lake ends at a dock rising to a small, natural cave.  A brazier stands to either side wreathed in cold flames.

The back of the cave is dominated by a pair of iron doors.  The doors arch from the floors to the ceiling, and are inscribed with the heads of dragons, twisted into ferocious masks of anger.

The dock area to the doors is roughly 25 feet across by 20 feet wide.  You notice four pirates by the gates, trying to find a way through.  One of them seems better off than the rest, with a sly look to him and a blade with a shiny pommel at his hip.  You have no doubt that this is the pirate called Savage Quenn.  You are still not quite to the dock where you can disembark, though your undead pilot is nearly there.

Upon seeing you, Savage Quenn yells, Oy!  Looks like we got ourselves some rough-looking company.  I don't know why you three are here, but you've come just in time.  We could use some help getting through these doors, and we won't mind sharing whatever treasure lies beyond.  Still, I'm curious if you've seen any of my mates on your way up here.  I'd hope they'd be escorting company such as yourselves.  He eyes you carefully as he awaits your response, arm leaning against his blade's pommel.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 8, 2013)

Lightfeather watches nervously as the boat slowly nears the dock and is actually relieved when the pirates appear; battling thieves is something she is accustomed to. She raises her bow in a fluid motion and fires a snapshot off at the nearest man, before they are within melee ...

Attack      [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4079617/]1d20+6=10[/URL]  Probably a miss, unless they're flatfooted, but,
Damage   [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4079619/]1d8+1=9[/URL]


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 9, 2013)

Garadh glances at his companions as Savage Quenn calls out to them, tensing for action. When Lightfeather fires her arrow, he draws his flail and prepares to leap out of the boat as soon as it reaches the dock...


----------



## Grayn (Jun 9, 2013)

As the ferry approaches the dock, Thuk stands and places his large sword on his shoulder with both hands on the hilt.

"Drop your weapons and get ya' over there, away from my door!" he loudly yells at the pirates, as he points to position far to the right of the door and the dock.

OOC: Attempting to Demoralize, I am not too sure how it affects groups of targets.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2013)

There must have been something odd about the water vapors you had inhaled while reaching this dock.  Time seems to have distorted somewhat, as you can no longer recall how long it took you to reach this place.  But you inexplicably feel as your senses are more keen, and your confidence in your weapons have increased.

OOC: It has been pointed out to me by Satin Knights that all of you have likely leveled up by now.  I just did the math, which you can find at the original post.  Lightfeather and Thuk are now level 2 with 1432 experience points!  Garadh is bumped from level 1 to level 2 also, but he has 2665 experience points.  Congrats!  Go here for your level up approvals, and once all characters are ready we'll continue:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?314367-Character-Level-Up-Approvals


----------



## Grayn (Jun 13, 2013)

OOC: Thuk's request is posted; just waiting for the approval.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 14, 2013)

OOC: Ditto.

We are both approved.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 16, 2013)

OOC: Ok, I'm ready to move forward, but I have a question on Lightfeather's character sheet.  During Lightfeather's attack he rolled a four and had a bonus of six, and a total of 10 as an attack roll.  That would barely be a miss.  Now that he has levelled up, is his attack now at a bonus at seven, making the total attack roll an 11?  Or should he been at a plus five before, and is at a plus six now?  I'm a bit confused by the sequence.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 16, 2013)

OOC: Her attack with the bow was +5 (+6 if Point Blank Shot). It is now +6 (+7 PBS). I do not know to what degree you'd like to make our attacks retroactive. If you're saying we were level 2 at the start of the round, then yes, I gather her attack would have hit AC 11.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 17, 2013)

Lightfeather punctuates the group's response with an arrow that drives deep into the shoulder of the nearest pirate, taking him out.

Savage Quenn and his men stare surprised for a moment, before he responds shakily, "Damn you for your shocking, yet inevitable attack!"  The pirates move to attack as the boatman drops you onto the shore.

OOC: Lightfeather surprised the pirates with her shot, and killed one, leaving Savage Quenn and his two men still fighting.  All are armed with melee weapons.

I need initiative rolls and actions from the party.

Init:
Pirates: 18, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4090888/
Thuk: ?
Garadh: ?
Lightfeather: ?

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah7frSgVa6f7dGd2N2lCYXFPYUtoM0NaMzNLSkpJVHc#gid=0


----------



## Grayn (Jun 17, 2013)

OOC: Thuk's luck with the dice continue...

Initiative: 1d20+1=10


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 17, 2013)

Garadh strides forward to confront the nearest pirate, his flail sweeping upward and down in a deadly arc aimed at the pirate's head...

(Garadh moves two squares to C5 and attacks Pirate 1.)

Initiative = 1d20+2 = 9

Attack with Power Attack = 1d20+5 = 12

If that hits...

Damage  =1d8+6 = 9


----------



## Grayn (Jun 17, 2013)

The sight of the pirate captain brings back memories of the abuses of Thuk's past. He begins to tremble and make guttural grunts.  Leaping from the boat, he moves behind Garadh and heads straight for Savage Queen with red hot rage in his eyes and his falchion raised above his head.

Power Attack: 1d20+4=19

Damage with Rage and PA: 2d4+6+2=11


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4092306/]1d20+4=20[/URL]Init


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 17, 2013)

Lightfeather whoops at her quick success and hops out of the boat while drawing another arrow. She spins to the right and looses at the other pirate (not the leader).


Another immediate attack:
Attack:      [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4092310/]1d20+7=23[/URL]
Damage:  [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4092313/]1d8+1=6[/URL]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2013)

Lightfeather attacks first, her arrow quickly dropping the lead pirate, who just has enough time to scream and writhe in pain before laying still.  The second pirate rushes forward and attacks Garadh with a strong stroke from his sword, but he misses the armored fighter.  (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4095040/)

Savage Quenn rushes to meet Thuk, his brilliant rapier flashing in the dim light.  But although the man is obviously talented, he slips on the damp floor at the last minute and his thrust goes wide. (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4095041/)

Soon the battle is over, with Garadh burying his flail in the side of the face of his opponent, while Thuk's overhead chop decapitates Quenn; giving the party a gruesome keepsake to prove they had killed the notorious pirate to local authorities should they wish to keep it.  They also find the journal they were requested to take on Quenn's corpse.

The question now, however, is what to do.  Shall the party return home now that Quenn has been stopped or try to get through the door for their own push for the Black Pearl?

Init:
Lightfeather: 20
Pirates: 18, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4090888/
Thuk: 10
Garadh: 9

OOC: Really good rolls by you, and really bad by the pirates.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 19, 2013)

The Goti woman hefts her bow over her head and grins with pride. "A quick and honorable victory. This was good. Do we return and claim our prize? I do not know what else to expect here."


----------



## Grayn (Jun 19, 2013)

Thuk, breathing heavily, cleans his blade on the legs of Savage Queen. Staggering with fatigue of the battle, he drops down to one knee to rip off the pirate's shirt, which he wraps around the head, fashioning it into a make-shift bag that he hooks onto his belt. He searches the pirates and collects any valuables. Once he is satisfied there is nothing left to pilfer, he walks up to the door, looking at it while wiping sweat from his brow.

"What'cha think? We see what's on da' other side?" Thuk says to Lightfeather, giving her a big grin and a hearty slap on her shoulder with his meaty hand.

OOC: Perception for the door and surrounding area: 1d20+4=5
And Thuk's extraordinary perception rolls continue to the end...


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 19, 2013)

Garadh steps back from the body of his foe. "Well, it appears that we have won. We have the journal that Corporal Murphy wanted. But the Black Pearl might lie beyond those impressive doors. For myself, I would not like to retreat without learning whether the legend is true or not, but if you wish to leave well enough alone, I will abide by the decision of the group. What do you think?"


----------



## Grayn (Jun 19, 2013)

OOC: Not sure if we need it, but just in case a Knowledge(Nature) roll to see if Thuk knows if the tide is going to hold for the party to do further exploration: 1d20+6=22


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 20, 2013)

OOC: Not to metagame, but I think it's a cool place to withdraw and either let another group search for the Pearl later or for us to meet each other again in search of it. I'll continue if y'all want to, but it leaving offers story options. "Recall that thing that eluded our grasp several years ago?" Just sayin'.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 20, 2013)

OOC:


> Children are often put to sleep with stories about how the tower spire appears off the coast only once every decade or so, during nights shrouded in fog.




It might be quiet a few years from now before we get another shot at this.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2013)

Thuk realizes that there are still a few more hours of low tide before the waters rise and sweep the tower away for another few decades.  Enough time to push further, if the party can find a way past the door.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 20, 2013)

OOC: Longer than I remembered. Ok. Let's check out that door ...

Perception      [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4096333/]1d20+7=26[/URL]

Boy, I am rolling wicked awesome.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 20, 2013)

"That's the spirit!" Thuk chuckles as he watches the Ranger examine the door. 

He searches through the items recovered off the pirates and takes inventory, looking for anything that might help out.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 22, 2013)

Garadh looks to see if there is a doorhandle or other mechanism for opening the door, or, if not, if it can be broken...

(Perception, if relevant... 1d20+5 = 19)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2013)

Garadh notes that the great doors have a large locking mechanism connecting them that has been corroded over time due to the salty air.  It shouldn't be too hard to force a way through.  However, there also seems to be a swinging blade connected to the mechanism.  You would need to have some expertise as a rogue to know how it functions, but you can guess that if the lock is not opened correctly, the blade will engage.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 22, 2013)

OOC: Any chance there was a potion or something else that might heal that was on the pirates?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 23, 2013)

Thuk does not find any potions of healing on the pirate corpses.  However, besides a few cheap coins, he does note that the rapier held in Quenn's cooling dead hand seems to be of exceptional quality and has a strange tentacled decoration upon it pommel.

DC 10 Local Knowledge Check
[sblock]
The pommel decoration is of a squid seizing a merchant ship.  A man who wears and shows such a weapon will be declaring to others that he is connected to piracy and skilled with a blade.
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Jun 23, 2013)

"I don't have much to help. Any ideas to get past that blade? Maybe something in that book?" Thuk shrugs and looks back at the water to see if the boat man is still at the dock.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2013)

Thuk flips through the book, but it's a journal filled with salty tales, bawdy jokes, and hints to where bodies were buried and treasure hidden.  Some of it reads like tall tales with grains of truth, and other bits like a man spilling a guilty conscience.  Some parts mention the Tower and legends on how it appears, but little on what is inside the tower.

DC 16 Perception Check
[sblock]
Examining the trap, it seems like it engages on a vertical axis near where the two doors join.  So it may be possible to activate it and stay out of the way if breaking open the doors while standing away from the center.  It will take more effort to do so, however.
[/sblock]

The skeleton is still waiting in the boat at the dock.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 26, 2013)

Thuk scratches his head as he thumbs through the journal. He goes back to the door and takes a closer look at the mechanism. 

Perception:
1d20+4=13

"Any ideas?" Thuk says to the group shrugging. "Hey boatman! Can you help with this?" he yells to the boatman, while looking back at the dock and pointing towards the lock.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2013)

The boatman stands motionless quite unhelpfully.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jun 26, 2013)

Lightfeather gives another of her strange shrugs, looking a little disappointed at the lack of further resistance.  She takes another close look around and at the book.

Perception    [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4105831/]1d20+7=22[/URL]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 28, 2013)

Lightfeather notices the lock mechanism inside the space of the doors, and the associated blade trap.  After examining it for some time she realizes that several gears and a large lever on the inside of the doors lead from the lock to the left of the dual portals.  Following where she thinks the lever connects, she finds a hidden panel next to the leftmost hinges and on the wall.  Removing the panel, Lightfeather sees an odd handle, and pulling it, causes the locking mechanism to safely disengage and the two doors to open.

The light from the braziers illuminates the hall.  Inside you can see another 40 foot by 30 foot chamber.  The walls of this room are strangely discolored, as if by high water marks.  The bones of many skeletons lie scattered about the room, with little or no sense of placement.  Lining the ceiling and floor are dozens of fist-sized holes.  Stairs upwards can be seen on the eastern side of the room, but without going closer you cannot tell anything more of what may lay inside.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 28, 2013)

"That's using yer 'ead!" Thuk exclaims when Lightfeather disarms the trap and open the door. He warily examines the room from the entrance. 

Not interested in chancing another trap, he looks around for the lightest looking corpse among the dead pirates. He strips anything heavy from the body and then lifts it off the ground. Dragging it to the edge of the door, he tosses the body through the entrance hall.  

[sblock=OOC]With a 19 STR (max 350lbs lift), picking up a body shouldn't be an issue. I couldn't find any sort of roll required for the toss. If there is (maybe STR roll?), can I take 10?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2013)

Thuk picks up a body in the first round, tosses it in the second, and waits a couple more rounds.  After the third round you hear the sound of a rushing water mechanism and the double doors slam in your face and lock once more.  No amount of lever pulling allows you entry again for the next ten minutes.  After that, the lever does work, opening the doors once more, but now the bones are all scattered in new patterns, the floor is damp, and the body is waterlogged.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 29, 2013)

Thuk looks back into the room, trying to see where the water stopped and how difficult it would be to run across the room to the stairs. 

Perception: 1d20+4=15


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2013)

Thuk realizes that in the seconds between the doors being opened, then forcibly closed, the party should easily make the stairs.


----------



## Grayn (Jun 29, 2013)

"Well, anyone up for a run?"


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jun 30, 2013)

Garadh nods to Thuk. "This looks dangerous," he says. "Do we know how to open the doors from the other side? Still, there must be a way to do it, or no one would have built this in the first place - and since the tide is rising, our time is limited. So let's do it."


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 1, 2013)

Lightfeather is ready to act, and waits only for everyone to be in agreement to make her run.




OOC: Might as well just go, huh?


----------



## Grayn (Jul 1, 2013)

"Then on three? 1...2...."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2013)

The heroes easily make the top landing of the stairs before the large double doors slam shut and seal once more.  In the main chamber the party can see and hear the rushing of water pouring from holes in the ceiling at an alarming rate, though the party is so far dry.

The stairs themselves terminate at a short landing.  A rusty iron door stands to the north, but before it rests an armored skeleton, impaled on a long, iron spear.  As you approach, the spear withdraws into the wall with a hiss, dropping the skeleton to the floor with a clattering from the new pile of bones.

You try the door, but it is locked!  You seem to be trapped!


----------



## Grayn (Jul 1, 2013)

"GAH! Whose idea was this!" Thuk yells in frustration. Frantically, he starts looking around for some way to bypass the trap and open the door. 

Perception: 1d20+4=12


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2013)

Thuk searches the area of the stairs, but comes up with little other than the lock on the door looks pretty simple and he doubts it would be hard to pick.  Unfortunately, no one here knows how to do such work.

Perhaps if others looked around...


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 2, 2013)

Lookin' around ... Perception   [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4114088/]1d20+7=17[/URL]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2013)

Lightfeather is the one to notice that the hinges on the door are quite rusted.  In fact, a few determined kicks may be enough to break the rusted hinges, which in turn will make it easier to rip out the door.

The water level has now reached the first few stairs below and is increasing at an alarming rate.

OOC: Because of the poorly rusted hinges, a DC 20 Strength check is required to bust down the door.  Each character can get one try a round.

Round 1 is over.  You are now on Round 2.  Because you lack a thief and are mostly melee fighters, breaking down the door is your best bet unless someone else has something in their bag of tricks.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 3, 2013)

Thuk steps clear of the spike trap and prepares to send a boot at a gate for the second time this night. He grits his teeth and kicks with all his strength.

Strength check with Gatecrasher racial: 1d20+4+2=11


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 3, 2013)

Lightfeather sees they may have a shot and quickly gives one of the hinges several whacks with her hatchet when Thuk's massive foot thunders into the door beside her. She jumps and gives him an annoyed look. "We should do this together!"



OOC: I just don't see her trying it on her own. Why would she believe she could do better than Thuk? What should we do? I can roll and see if I actually damaged a hinge, possibly making this easier, or I can try an Aid Another with Garadh, or we can all try again?


----------



## Grayn (Jul 3, 2013)

ooc: I am not sure we can aid each other on this? Maybe if we have something to use for leverage? Someone else will need to come up with that plan...it is definitely not what Thuk would do.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 4, 2013)

Desperately, Garadh thunders into the door, trying to smash it off its hinges with raw strength...

 1d20+4 = 20 (or +2 = 22 if Lightfeather is Aiding Another...) 

Of course, at DC 20 it doesn't really matter whether the Aid Another is there or not.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 4, 2013)

OOC: Well, I though if we all kicked together, or you and I tossed Thuk's full weight into the door head first ...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 5, 2013)

The door doesn't last long after a few good kicks from the party.  Lightfeather gives the bolts a few chops, and Garadh gives a strong heave with his boot, moving the door off its hinges and snapping the spear trap at the same time.

A few more tugs frees the door entirely just as the water begins to lap at their boots.  Past the door, the party sees a long stairwell going up into the darkness above, which should be enough for them to avoid the rising water.

The skeleton nearby is nearly carried off by the rising water, causing the armor it is wearing to smack against a side wall and flake off some of the rust from the suit.  There is a gleam of bright metal underneath, and Thuk believes that it looks as if the suit was well built enough to avoid the effects from ages of corrossive water.  If so, it must be quite well-made and potentially valuable.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 5, 2013)

With the visions of gold coins in his eyes, Thuk greedily grabs the skeleton with the armor and throws it over his shoulder as he heads for the stairs. Once he gets past the high water mark in the stairwell, he turns back to see if Lightfeather and Garadh made the stairs before the water.

He drops the skeleton and readies his weapon while peering into the darkness.

Perception (with darkvision): 1d20+4=7


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 6, 2013)

Garadh moves up to stand beside Thuk and draws his weapon also, keeping ears and eyes alert.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 6, 2013)

The woman looks at Thuk with concern. "I hope your prize doesn't slow you down."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 7, 2013)

The stairs open onto a balcony of sorts, over-looking the dark lake you crossed.  A decrepit rope bridge spans the distance between the balcony and the far wall; the planks are pitted with rot, the ropes dark with mold.

You would only be able to cross single file, one at a time.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 7, 2013)

"I am lightest and can guard your crossing," Lightfeather says, quickly and nimbly stepping onto the bridge.

OOC: Once deemed safe, she'll scoot across and take position with her bow.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 7, 2013)

Garadh watches carefully for signs of strain or damage as Lightfeather crosses the bridge.


(Assuming she crosses without trouble ...
"I'll go next," Garadh says, moving toward the bridge. He waits to step on until Lightfeather has gotten off and any movement has subsided.)


----------



## Grayn (Jul 8, 2013)

"Har! You hear that Garadh? She does care about me!" Thuk bellows as they approach the bridge. He slows and exams the landing, bridge and the other side before the group begins to cross.

OOC: What's the distance between ledges?

Perception: 1d20+4=12


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 9, 2013)

Lightfeather makes it 30 feet across, and though the boards creak and rope sways, she is halfway without incident.  But then the boatman appears below the party on his skiff and begins to hack at the ropes from below with a hook attached to the long pole he had used to steer.  Several boards fly off as his strike frays a section of rope.  It looks like he means to break the ropes and plunge Lightfeather into the icy depths below!  Your fight and flight instincts take over.  You must defeat the skeletal boatman before he breaks the bridge, or flee in one direction or the other.

Rope Bridge: Hardness 2; HP: 11/15
Boatman's Attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4123963/

Init:
Garadh:?
Lightfeather: ?
Thuk: ?
Boatman: 21, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4124001/

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah7frSgVa6f7dGd2N2lCYXFPYUtoM0NaMzNLSkpJVHc#gid=0


----------



## Grayn (Jul 9, 2013)

"Gah! Boatman, what's your problem? We gave you gold!" Thuk yells, "Run, Lightfeather, run!"

Initiative:  1d20+1=8


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 10, 2013)

Eyes widening in surprise and fear, Lightfeather doesn't hesitate to do as Thuk suggest, shouting "Aya!" and tearing across the rest of the bridge while grasping the ropes tightly in case something gives way beneath her. 


Init [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4125473/]1d20+4=17[/URL]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 10, 2013)

Lightfeather makes it across without incident, but the boatman looks as if he has no plans to stop.

Init:
Boatman: 21, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4124001/
Lightfeather: 17
Thuk: 8
Garadh:?

OOC: Thuk and Garadh up.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 11, 2013)

"Go Garadh!" Thuk yells "Boatman, dat's enough! We are going to make you more dead!" 

Intimidate: 1d20+7=8

He pulls out his odd looking hunga munga and throws it at the boatman with as much as he can muster.

Attack: 1d20+3=17

Damage (if hit): 1d6+4=8


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2013)

Thuk's attack strikes the boatman, and his edged weapon bounces off and disappears with a splash into the murky dark waters.  A piece of it did chip a section of the boatman's ribcage, but he still stands.

OOC: Garadh up.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 13, 2013)

Garadh draws his sling and fires a bullet at the skeleton, but clumsily.

Initiative: 1d20+2 = 4
Attack: 1d20+4 = 6


(OOC: sorry for the delay)


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 14, 2013)

Thuk's attack seemed to have done very little to stymie the creature, but Lightfeather couldn't just watch, and so she loosed an arrow at it's head.



Attack   1d20+7=18
Crit       1d20+7=18
Damage  1d8+1=7


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2013)

Thuk misses with his attack, but the boatman strikes out again in an attempt to break the bridge and separate the party.  The bridge's ropes are frayed some more, causing it to rock violently.

Rope Bridge: Hardness 2; HP: 8/15
Boatman's Attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4132946/

Lightfeather's attack creases the boatman's brow, causing the arrow to ricochet off, but not before gouging a deep furrow into the undead sailor.

Init:
Boatman: 21, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4124001/
Lightfeather: 17
Thuk: 8
Garadh:4

OOC: Thuk and Garadh up, again.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 17, 2013)

Garadh slings another sling-bullet at the boatman.
1d20+4 = 20
Damage = 1d4+4 = 6


----------



## Grayn (Jul 17, 2013)

"If you're just goin' to stand here, I'll go!" 

Thuk makes his way across the bridge, trying to avoid the weaker planks and the boatman's hook.

OOC: Double move to other side of bridge (speed: 40')


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2013)

Thuk runs across, and the boatman raises his weapon, as if to trip him up, but this act only serves to make him a bigger target for Garadh.  The sling bullet shatters the boatman's skull, and the force of the impact causes his remains to fall into the water with a loud, echoing splash.

The way being clear now, Garadh and Thuk join Lightfeather on the other side.  Just passed the rope bridge is another cavern chamber.

An immense stone sarcophagus rests in the center of this shallow cave.  The cover of the sarcophagus depicts a dragon in repose atop a mound of skeletons.  The cool air seems to crackle with energy, setting your hair on end.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 17, 2013)

"Watcha you guys think? The pearl in there?"

Thuk cautiously looks around the cave with falchion drawn at the ready.

1d20+4=5

OOC: lol, poor clueless Thuk...couldn't find a barn even if he was inside it.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 17, 2013)

Thuk barely airs his question as Lightfeather rounds on both men, furiously pointing toward the water and fallen skeleton.  “Miye ghehah wogla-ke yuuka day wee-chah-shah! Gnaye!” she says rapidly, showing by far the most emotion since you've met. "Ugh! I told you!"


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 18, 2013)

Garadh inspects the room carefully.

Perception = 1d20+5 = 23


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2013)

Garadh notes that the room seems as if it has been quite undisturbed for many years.  A thin layer of dust layers the floor and sarcophagus.  The lid looks to be made from granite, and he guesses that a strong person or two people working together would be easily able to move it.  He also discovers that a draft seems to be coming from the western wall.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 18, 2013)

Thuks stares blankly at Lightfeather with head slightly cocked and mouth open.

"Wut?"


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 20, 2013)

Garadh turns to the others "I think there might be something going on with the western wall, I feel a draft". He walks over to the sarcophagus and tries to lift the lid with a single mighty heave.

(Strength check, if needed - 1d20+4 = 24)


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 20, 2013)

Scowling at Thuk, the woman nocks another arrow in case Garadh releases some other monstrous abomination.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 22, 2013)

Thuk walks towards the western wall and takes a close look for anything suspicious.

Perception: 1d20+4=17


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2013)

The party opts not to deal with the sarcophagus, but instead press on.  Each prepares for danger, but finds none when the secret door is opened.  Instead they see that they are back in the room where they retrieved the urns and and gold bowl.  The secret door had a small, hidden grip that allowed you to open it from one side, but it would have been impossible to find a grip that would have allowed you to open it from the other.

It was the secret room that was next to the portal room.  It seems you have found the way back out.  Of course you still haven't found a way to open the other portals yet, or the black pearl, but you have found the journal you were originally tasked to retrieve.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 23, 2013)

OOC: Hey wait, I thought Garadh was opening the sarcophagus? If he can't open it with his roll, I was going to help.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2013)

OOC: Sorry, I read it wrong.  Thought he was trying to open the secret door...

IC: Garadh gives the lid a strong jerk, which breaks a sedimentary seal to the sarcophagus.  Dust is kicked up, and for a moment the cloud limits what you can see.  But soon it settles, and inside lies the skeletal remains of Sezrakan, garbed in the purple satin robes in which he was rumored to be so fond.  On his head you see a golden crown, and by his arm is a small sandalwood box.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 25, 2013)

Garadh picks up the crown and box. "This looks valuable... I wonder if this has the Black Pearl in it?" Garadh gingerly tries to open the box...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 26, 2013)

The box opens and Garadh finds two rubies inside.  They are small, but fastened to two stone-carved eyeballs.  The eyeballs remind you of those statues hanging over the unopened magic portals...


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Jul 27, 2013)

Shaking her head in impatient disgust, Lighfeather says, "What does that mean? Is there a connection between these and the doors?"

OOC: Boy do I wish we'd brought a wizard.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 27, 2013)

Thuk pokes the jewels with his finger and then moves to the sarcophagus. Pushing the bones around with the back of his hand, he inspects the contents for anything more. If nothing else is found, he grabs the robes, shakes off the dust and any contents, and slings it over his shoulders like a cape.

Perception: 1d20+4=10


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2013)

Thuk gets no response from the gems.  They seem normal enough.  Besides the gems and the crown, there seems to be nothing else of value, as Thuk scatters the bones to look around and even goes so far to retrieve the robes.  No ill effects occur, as even the corpse seems normal enough as far as the dead go.


----------



## Grayn (Jul 28, 2013)

Thinking twice, he grabs the skull out of the sarcophagus. He strings it through the empty eye sockets with a little twine and ties off to his belt.

"If this turns out to be that Serzrakan, it could be worth something." he says, looking at his partners. "I know someone might want the skull of a great wizard."


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Jul 29, 2013)

"So... where should we go next?" Garadh asks. "Perhaps we should leave while the water is low?"


----------



## Grayn (Jul 29, 2013)

"Agreed. Lets head out."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 31, 2013)

The party uses a drop of blood in the portal room to activate the portal allowing them to go back to the tower proper and the Chamber of Portals:

_This chamber is dominated by a trio of arches set against the walls of the room.  Each arch resembles a snarling dragon; all are carved from dark mahogany and bound in bronze.

The arches would be identical were it not for their gemstone eyes.  The dragon in the southwest corner of the room has emeralds for eyes; the dragon in the northwest corner has pearls; the dragon in the northeast is missing its gemstones and the eyesockets are empty..._

Those eyesockets would be a perfect match for the rubies set inside stone eyeballs you recovered from the sarcophagus.  Else, you could climb back up to the boat...


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 1, 2013)

OOC: Thuk? Watchawannadoo?


----------



## Grayn (Aug 1, 2013)

Let me see those rubies.

Thuk rolls the gems in his hand for a bit, contemplating putting them in the sockets verses how much he wants to pocket the gems. Eventually, the sockets win out and he reaches up to place them in the dragon's eyes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2013)

As soon as the eyes are inserted, they move with a life of their own and screw themselves into the sockets.  The portal opens onto a wide platform flanked by a pair of burning braziers.  Steep stone steps descend into the water-filled room below.  At the far end of the room you can see the statue of a snarling dragon, rearing back as if to strike.  Clutched in the serpent's mouth is an enormous black pearl.  Even though the statue is set lower than the stairs before you, the waters are held back from the statue, as if by magic.

Squinting, you are able to make out slithering shapes ahead: dozens of black snakes writhe and squirm in the waters before you, causing the dark pool to boil and roll.  The snake-filled waters do fill the bottom stairs; three feet of dangerous liquid blocking you from simply walking to the dragon statue.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 2, 2013)

"Hn," Lightfeather says cautiously. Peers worriedly into the water and then looks you both over. "Ropes. You have ropes. Maybe I can fire a rope into the far wall. If you two hold this end, I and climb it to get the pearl. Yes? We are here and it is there. It would be shameful not to try."


----------



## Grayn (Aug 2, 2013)

"Oh, we're goin' to try. Can your arrow hold a hemp rope?"

Thuk asks as he looks around for any sort of lever or device to help clear the water and snakes.

Perception: 1d20+4=15


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 2, 2013)

"I'm not sure. I haven't tried. But the room is not so big."

She takes a rope and begins working something out...



OOC: What does the ceiling look like? Is it flat stone or are there buttresses or anything? What about the statue itself? I gather it has appendages - something that can be wrapped around (though I don't know quite how we'd do that)?


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 2, 2013)

OOC: After all these years I just thought of a great use for a Bag of Tricks - diverting a floorfull of snakes with tasty little animal snacks while somebody dashes for the Pearl.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2013)

The heroes do not see any levers or any other device that may affect the water level.  Nor do they see any buttresses that can be used, and the walls look to be made of smoothed granite stone, so an arrow would have to be specially made to pierce and hold.  On the other hand, the statue does have several extended appendages that could be lassoed, including its two clawed arms, wings and neck.

OOC: I am assuming you are walking through the portal and into the chamber, since you are trying to survey the area.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 3, 2013)

OOC: Hum. Using a rope as a lasso is a skill I should actually have (culturally speaking), but I've no idea how that'd work in the game mechanics, especially without Use Rope. Suggestions, DM?


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Aug 3, 2013)

Garadh says, "I fear I have no skill at this sort of thing."


----------



## Grayn (Aug 6, 2013)

OOC: [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], what type of roll do you want for a lasso attempt?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2013)

OOC: Make it a ranged touch attack vs AC 15.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 6, 2013)

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4164035/]1d20+6=24[/URL]  You know, I really like this character.


----------



## Grayn (Aug 7, 2013)

Thuk grabs the end of the rope and looks for something to wrap it around; if none can be found, he pulls it tight.









*OOC:*


I am assuming holding the rope while someone climbed across would be similar to maximum overhead lifting, which would be 350lbs for Thuk and probably more if there is something to secure it to. It should cover Lightfeather climbing across, especially if Garadh assists, unless you want some sort of roll.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2013)

The lasso snags easily on the statue's raised head and neck.  The three of you holding it taught can keep it level a few feet above the swirling waters.

OOC: If Lightfeather decides to cross and grab the pearl, then I'll allow it with no Strength check needed.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 7, 2013)

The woman expertly tied a loose knot with one end of the rope as Thuk wraps a length of the other end around his bulging arm. She then stands at the edge of the staircase and whirls the lasso overhead, tossing it with a grunt to land around the statue's hideous head. Thuk leans his bulk back, pulling the rope taught, and Garadh grasps it ahead of the half-orc.

Lightfeather gives the rope a tug, feeling the two men have a powerful hold on it, and she nods to them , pulling herself up and along it, easily crossing the room and pulling the pearl from its mounting. Her return is slower, but not more difficult.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2013)

OOC: Lightfeather needs a DC 18 Strength check to pull the pearl from the statue's maw.  Alternately, she can decide to take 20.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 8, 2013)

OOC: Hm. With a strength score of 10. Yeah, that takes a lot of thought. Take 20!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2013)

Lightfeather is able to pull the pearl out after a few excruciating tries.  But as she wipes a sweaty brow and lifts it victoriously over her head she suddenly notices that the magic holding back the dark, serpent-filled water is now abating.  Water begins to lap at the soles of her footwear, and toothy serpents make a bid to sink poisonous fangs into her ankles.  She has one chance... she has to make a leap for the rope her companions are holding.

That's not the worst of it.  The water looks to be surging up the steps, too, towards Lightfeather's companions.  She'll have to hurry across and they'll have to soon find a way to reopen the portal before the water fills the room.  On a positive note, they are likely to die by the swarm of serpents before they drown.

OOC: Lightfeather, make a DC 12 Reflex check to avoid the serpents and grab the rope before they make their attack.  Your two companions have to hold the rope in order to avoid making a strength check to hold up your weight as you cross.  Otherwise they can abandon that plan and someone try to open the portal at the top of the stairs behind them.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 8, 2013)

Reflex save   [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4166861/]1d20+7=19[/URL]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

Lightfeather moves quickly; fear being a great motivator.  She makes it to the rope and pulls herself along several feet of it in mere seconds, dropping on stone steps that are beginning to splash with water.  The rope is abandoned, and the party rushes upwards to the closed portal with the rising waters swallowing up the stairs behind them.  You estimate that the water will overtake you in the next several seconds, and the portal itself soon after.

If only you knew how to open it...

OOC: Each character can make a different attempt to activate the portal each round.


----------



## Grayn (Aug 9, 2013)

Frantically, Thuk slices his arm with his dagger enough to draw blood and smears it on the portal.

OOC: For some reason, I'm not getting email notifications for thread updates. Weird.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 9, 2013)

Breathing hard, the Goti woman tucks the pearl to the side and without hesitation holds her hand out for Thuk to draw his blade across.

OOC: I'm not entirely clear on how this is supposed to work, with the several tries per turn and several doors, but I'm doing whatever we're supposed to be doing to get the thing operational, I guess.


----------



## Grayn (Aug 9, 2013)

OOC: I would probably hold off until we find out if this is going to work. No need to start slicing each other up, if its not going to work.


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Aug 10, 2013)

OOC: Yeah, I'm not sure I understand either.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2013)

Thuk's blood flies between the outer rim of the portal, causing it to open back into the tri-portal room.  The heroes rush through in a hurry and look back to see a wave forming from the rushing water butting up against the stairs on the other side of the portal.  Soon it climbs higher than the portal itself, its crest disappearing from view from their position on the other side.  You see deadly serpents writhing inside as the wave breaks, falling towards you.  But they are stopped short as the portal dissipates, causing you to feel nothing more deadly than small droplets of water.

You smile at one another, basking in your feeling of safety.  Then the tower groans from underneath you, causing the two portal rubies loose and falling into Garadh's hands, and you realize that the structure is rapidly sinking into the depths.  You look in despair at the broken stairway at this bottom floor.  Luckily, you still have the rope you tied when Lightfoot fell through the opening and you moved to help her after the fight with the fetishes.

You quickly climb up Garadh's rope, but have to abandon it in your rush up the winding staircase past alcoves and candle-lit rooms and finally to the surface.  Water is already lapping at the balcony, causing the corpses of the pirates you had defeated to start floating.  In the darkness you see Cid and Corporal Murphy bring up the skiff and help you enter as the balcony is finally washed underneath the waves.  All of you struggle for your lives to row away as the wake of the sinking spire threatens to pull your skiff into an uncontrollable downward spiral.  As the last tip of the tower goes underneath the sea, the waters settle and you can relax.

You hand the book to Corporal Murphy who gives you a toothy smile.  "You're good folks, indeed!  I thank you for returning my great uncle's diary to me.  He was a sailor of questionable character, but he was good to me and I loved the salty sea dog.  If you got yourselves that pearl, I know a decent fence that will give ye a hefty price."  He gives a wink, then begins to rowing you back home.

OOC:
Congratulations!  I have to figure the rest of the XP and GP rewards, but you've completed this adventure.  I hope you enjoyed the game and I appreciate you being such good sports as I know it went a bit long!


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 13, 2013)

OOC: Wow. That was an abrupt end, but then I guess there wasn't anything else to do except make a bunch of rolls for no good reason. Thanks a lot!

Mind if we talk IC or whatever to work out our plans?


----------



## Grayn (Aug 13, 2013)

The big half-orc takes long strides as he follows the party out of the tower. Leaping off the ledge and into the boat, he lands hard and almost falls out of the small boat.

"Huuzzaaah!", he yells as he regains his balance and looks back at the sinking tower. 

Once everyone settles in and listen to the Corporal's offer to find someone to purchase the pearl, Thuk lifts the bag with the pirate's head. 

"Here's your pirate, just so you know you wont be bothered by him anymore."


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 13, 2013)

Seeming oddly introspective on their slow journey back to the docks, the young woman says, "Yes, the theives are punished. But I would know more of their crimes - and if there are similar people in the city. I haven't been here long and I'm not sure how I should make my way.

What of you two? Was this a common night for you?"


----------



## Grayn (Aug 14, 2013)

"Pirates 'ave done enough to deserve loosin' der heads. No need to worry about if this one did anyt'ing worse or better." Thuk holds up the bag that contains the pirate head. Seeing that no one seemed too interested in the contents, he casually tosses it in the water. 

"Now, was this a common night?" he repeats with a laugh. "Nah, I don't get to scurry up an' down magic towers too often. But, I did get a wizard's skull and his fine looking purple dress." He moves his massive shoulders back and forth, showing off the dusty linen.

"Whacha think? This purple catch de' eye of that barmaid back at de' inn?" he asks with a big, toothy smile.









*OOC:*


Duece, how does loot get distributed in LPF?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 14, 2013)

OOC: Yes, we can take this out of IC now that it is all done.  I could have made you rush out of the tower room by room, but I felt that might have little real purpose, so it was better to end it in one larger post.

Below is what I put together for treasure, but go ahead and double-check me.  The skull and robe can be sold to a collector to explain the gold your characters earn for daily play.  Does anyone want to keep the rapier or armor you found?  If so, I'll take them out of the final calculations in your individual breakout.


First Pirates at Balcony:
- 20gp, 80sp

In Secret Room
- Bowl worth 25gp
- Five vessels each worth 25gp
-- Total: 150gp

From Savage Quinn
- Journal: Quest Item
- Masterwork Rapier (320gp worth)

In Trap Room
- Masterwork Chain Shirt (250gp worth)

In Sarcophagus
- Crown, 50gp worth
- Two Rubies, Quest Items, 80gp each
- Tattered Robe ?
- Skull ?

Shrine
- Black Pearl, 2000gp worth

Total: 2952.5?


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 15, 2013)

I have no interest in the stuff, but would certainly like cash to improve equipment and actually get some sort of residence in the area, though I admit that might be as simple as buying a tent and living outside the city proper.

I reckon actually exploring the city and region comes with joining adventures. I don't recall there being public places to interact beyond the tavern.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2013)

So this is what I am calculating.   [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] is checking up on my numbers.

The party members were at 1st level when we began on February 5th, and upgraded to 2nd level on June 12th.  That is 127 days.  Each 1st level character gains 7xp per day in accordance with the Living Pathfinder rules, and 127 * 7 equals 889xp per character.

The characters then continued on from 12 June to 12 August, a total of 61 days.  Each 2nd level character gains 11xp per day, so 61*11 equals 671xp per character.  So that is a total of 1560xp per character just for the playing time.

As for gold, the 1st level heroes each gain 6gp a day for 127 days, or 762gp each.  Then 11gp a day for 61 days at 2nd level for another 671gp.  Total is 1433gp a character just for playing time.

You completed your first EL 2 encounter against three pirates on 18 February.  This was a total of 600xp split between four characters, so 150xp each.  Total at this point is 1710xp.

The characters also found 20 gold pieces and 80 silver, split four ways equaled 5.2gp each for a total of 1438.2gp a character.

The party had its second encounter completed on 7 March, two pirates for an EL of 1.  That was another 300xp split between four characters, and 75 xp each.  Total now was 1785xp.

Party avoided the EL 2 Fire Trap on the pedestal and so didn’t get the XP, but didn’t get burned for meager treasure either, so all was good.

On 1 May, the party finished their EL 2 fight against four fetishes, but Cid drops out at this point and so the 600xp is split three ways for 200xp each.  1985xp for each person at this point.

The party then stumbled upon the EL 1 false stairs trap, with Lightfeather going through it and getting hurt.  The party moved past it by tying a rope.  300xp split three ways is 100xp, so 2085xp for each person by May 4th.

Three more pirates are slain by the party on May 23rd, an EL 2 encounter for 600xp.  Split three ways is 200xp each.  2285xp is the current total per character.  

12sp and 33cp are found on the bodies, or 4sp and 11cp per character.  1438.71gp per character.
On 30 May the characters find five vessels filled with putrefied organs (no one bothered to look inside) and a golden bowl.  Altogether the set is worth 150gp, or 50gp per person.  Total now is 1488.71gp a character.

On June 19th, heroes took out Savage Quenn and three of his men for an EL of 3, 800xp total, and 265xp split three ways according to the Pathfinder chart.  Total xp is 2350 each.

They also solve the Wall Blade Trap at the Iron Gate, an EL 1 encounter, for 300xp, or 100xp each.  Total xp is 2450 each.

Party also finds Quenn’s Masterwork Rapier worth 320gp, which they sell for 106gp each.  Total now is 1594.71gp per character.

On July 5th, the party gets passed the flooding water trap, an EL 3 encounter worth 800xp or 265xp each.  Total XP is 2715xp each.  Because of the method used and the fact I kind of gave them Perception checks that a skilled thief should have only received, the party avoids the EL 1 spear trap and does not get experience for it.

Party also finds a Masterwork Chain Shirt on a skeleton worth 250gp, sold for 83gp each.  A total of 1677.71gp per character.

The party did not give the boatman two coins apiece (of any value), as per the legends, so he attacks them, creating another encounter, EL 1/2.  They defeat him on July 17th for 200xp, or 65xp each.  2780 total xp per character.

On 24 July, party finds a crown worth 50gp and two rubies worth 80gp each.  Total of 210gp, split three ways for 70gp each.  Total gold per character is now 1747.71gp.

On August 12th, party recovered the pearl and escaped the swirling waters of poisonous serpents, then escaped the quickly flooding tower which was sinking due to the loss of the pearl’s magic.  The encounter was EL 3, for 800xp total and 265 xp apiece.  Final count: 3045xp per character.

The pearl itself was worth 2000gp, split three ways was 666.7gp each.  Final count: 2414.41gp per character.

Consumables Used:
Lightfeather
- 4 arrows
- 1gp to boatman
Garadh
- 50' Hemp Rope
- 1cp to boatman
Thuk
- 1gp to boatman


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 17, 2013)

1) The CR of the encounter dictates the treasure awarded, so I am just totaling the goals set by that instead of the individual treasures along the way.  Any difference between storyline and the raw numbers comes from incidentals you managed to strip off of the victims or a payout at the end for a good job.  (hand waiving happened)

2) The CR 1 is 400 XP for the group, not 300.  So, that adjusted the numbers a bit. We do the actual number calculations instead of using the estimates or the "4 or 5 man party gets the same individual award".

3) If they encountered a trap and bypassed it by smarts or good perception, it still counts.  They used the skill to save them damage, so they get paid.  So, I included the spear trap.  I didn't include the fire trap, as they never got the book out of it.

So, here is the number crunch.  The EXP is the Encounter XP vs. TXP which is the Time based XP.   The Time bases rates were 7:6 for first level, 11:11 for second level, and 15:17 for third level as TXP:TGP.  


Start Feb 5th ~ Start at 0 XP for the brand new characters.
150 EXP + 091 TXP : 200 EGP + 078 TGP : 13 days : Feb 18th ~ 1st Encounter: 3 pirates ~ 600 XP 800 GP/ 4 people 
100 EXP + 119 TXP : 100 EGP + 102 TGP : 17 days : Mar 7th ~ 2nd Encounter: 2 pirates ~ 400 XP 400 GP / 4 people 
000 EXP + 119 TXP : 000 EGP + 102 TGP : 17 days : Mar 24th ~ Cid leaves 

Cid ends on March 24th due to AWOL earning only 579 XP and 582 GP.  

200 EXP + 266 TXP : 267 EGP + 228 TGP : 38 days : May 1st ~ 3nd Encounter: Fetishes ~600 XP 800 GP/ 3 people
133 EXP + 021 TXP : 133 EGP + 018 TGP : ..3 days : May 4th ~ 4th Encounter: Stair trap 400 XP 400 GP/ 3 people
000 EXP + 105 TXP : 000 EGP + 090 TGP : 15 days : May 19th ~ The 1st level characters level on time

This puts the first levels at 1,304 XP and 1,318 GP on May 19th.  Garadth computed separately below

200 EXP + 044 TXP : 267 EGP + 044 TGP : ..4 days : May 23st ~ 5th Encounter: 2 pirates trap 600 XP 800 GP/ 3 people
267 EXP + 297 TXP : 400 EGP + 297 TGP : 27 days : Jun 19th ~ 6th Encounter: Savage Quenn 800 XP 1200 GP/ 3 people
133 EXP + 000 TXP : 133 EGP + 000 TGP : ..0 days : Jun 19th ~ 7th Encounter: wall blade 400 XP 400 GP/ 3 people
267 EXP + 176 TXP : 400 EGP + 176 TGP : 16 days : Jul 5th ~ 8th Encounter: water trap 800 XP 1200 GP/ 3 people
133 EXP + 000 TXP : 133 EGP + 000 TGP : ..0 days : Jul 5th ~ 9th Encounter: spear trap 400 XP 400 GP/ 3 people
067 EXP + 132 TXP : 067 EGP + 132 TGP : 12 days : Jul 17th ~ 10th Encounter: boatman 200 XP 200 GP/ 3 people
267 EXP + 286 TXP : 400 EGP + 286 TGP : 26 days : Aug 12th ~ 11th Encounter: water portal 800 XP 1200 GP/ 3 people

The newbies leveled to third on time the same day as the encounter XP happened.    
So, Lightfeather and Thuk finished at 3,573 XP + 4,053 GP for the total adventure.  If they are keeping any of the treasure, they subtract the value of the item they are keeping from the GP they are paid from the adventure.  We count the treasure by the encounter tables and not the tidbits that are actually found along the way.  That way, each game that has the same number of CR1 fights and CR2 fights, along with lasting the same number of days will come out with the same totals.  


Start Feb 5th ~ Start at 1263 XP for Garadh
000 EXP + 042 TXP : 000 EGP + 036 TGP : ..6 days : Garadh levels to 2nd with 1,305 XP and 36 GP earned.
150 EXP + 077 TXP : 200 EGP + 077 TGP : ..7 days : Feb 18th ~ 1st Encounter: 3 pirates ~ 600 XP 800 GP/ 4 people 
100 EXP + 187 TXP : 100 EGP + 187 TGP : 17 days : Mar 7th ~ 2nd Encounter: 2 pirates ~ 400 XP 400 GP / 4 people 
000 EXP + 187 TXP : 000 EGP + 187 TGP : 17 days : Mar 24th ~ Cid leaves 
200 EXP + 418 TXP : 267 EGP + 418 TGP : 38 days : May 1st ~ 3nd Encounter: Fetishes ~600 XP 800 GP/ 3 people
133 EXP + 033 TXP : 133 EGP + 033 TGP : ..3 days : May 4th ~ 4th Encounter: Stair trap 400 XP 400 GP/ 3 people
000 EXP + 165 TXP : 000 EGP + 165 TGP : 15 days : May 19th ~ The 1st level characters level on time
200 EXP + 044 TXP : 267 EGP + 044 TGP : ..4 days : May 23st ~ 5th Encounter: 2 pirates trap 600 XP 800 GP/ 3 people
000 EXP + 110 TXP : 400 EGP + 110 TGP : 10 days : Jun 2nd ~ 6th Encounter: Savage Quenn 800 XP 1200 GP/ 3 people

Garadh levels to third at 3,309 XP and 2,624 GP earned so far on June 2nd, 2013

267 EXP + 255 TXP : 400 EGP + 289 TGP : 17 days : Jun 19th ~ 6th Encounter: Savage Quenn 800 XP 1200 GP/ 3 people
133 EXP + 000 TXP : 133 EGP + 000 TGP : ..0 days : Jun 19th ~ 7th Encounter: wall blade 400 XP 400 GP/ 3 people
267 EXP + 240 TXP : 400 EGP + 272 TGP : 16 days : Jul 5th ~ 8th Encounter: water trap 800 XP 1200 GP/ 3 people
133 EXP + 000 TXP : 133 EGP + 000 TGP : ..0 days : Jul 5th ~ 9th Encounter: spear trap 400 XP 400 GP/ 3 people
067 EXP + 180 TXP : 067 EGP + 204 TGP : 12 days : Jul 17th ~ 10th Encounter: boatman 200 XP 200 GP/ 3 people
267 EXP + 390 TXP : 400 EGP + 442 TGP : 26 days : Aug 12th ~ 11th Encounter: water portal 800 XP 1200 GP/ 3 people

Garadh finishes the adventure at a total of 5,508 XP and earned 5,364 GP during the adventure.

I colorized the important numbers. After all that, those are the only ones that will get transferred over to the wiki sheets. Congrats!  You lived!  You can go spend your earnings in the Mystic Pearl.  Any gear you upgrade by selling back and getting better is sold back to the Mystic Pearl at full cost.  It make accounting much easier for those that do wiki reviews.  You are all third level and can update your wiki sheets appropriately.  

To restate the final results:
Cid ends on March 24th due to AWOL earning only 579 XP and 582 GP.  
Lightfeather and Thuk finished on August 12th at 3,573 total XP earned and 4,053 GP earned for the total adventure.
Garadh finishes the adventure at a total of 5,508 XP and earned 5,364 GP during the adventure.

-SK, the judge.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow. That there is some serious calculation. Y'all really put a lot of effort into this. Thanks so much for taking all the time.


----------



## Grayn (Aug 17, 2013)

No kidding!

You guys really took the air out of my balloon, thinking that I was getting close to being ready to run my first PbP as GM. I apparently I still have some studying to do! 

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't let that scare you away.  We desperately need more GMs.  That was just a big table of numbers.  I will do it for you too at the end, if you desire.  We even have a downloadable excel sheet that will do 95% of the work for you.  All that is really needed is finish dates for fights, the CR# of the encounter.  The rest is just crunching numbers.  It is easy for me because I have done a dozen of them, all by hand.  

The focus of the GM should be on carrying a good story description and flow of the game.  A group entering a room should see about a paragraph of emersive description of a room and its contents.  I admittedly slip a little in that category, but make up with good maps made in MapTool.  So, please don't shy away from running a game.  Three games are finishing out this week.  It looks like in the next two weeks we will have around 25 active characters in the DWI waiting for a game and 1-3 GMs available to run them.  We could definitely use more GMs.  A first or third level adventure is easy to start with.  It can be a short one, just a couple of encounters.  Just something to keep people from getting bored and having to waits months before getting back into a game.

Please! Please! Please!!!


----------



## Grayn (Aug 22, 2013)

[MENTION=6704731]Gorgon Heap[/MENTION]
 I'm going to move Thuk to the DWI and drag you along with me.  We can continue our RP over a mug of ale.

If you don't want to go along, you can excuse yourself, or yell at Thuk or slap him, or punch him in the gut or whatever you think would be appropriate to get your point across.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Aug 23, 2013)

No, no. That's a good call.

Just been busy and haven't updated the sheet yet. More IC chat is welcome. I'll check it out shortly, thanks.


----------

